# Pics that make you feel better



## rawrguy

Post pictures that make can you feel better whenever you're in a depressed mood:yes









^ this totally made me "awww"

*Staff Edit: Please remember that pics/gifs must abide by the 'Inappropriate Content' guideline. Pics/Gifs that don't will be removed and further action may be taken.*



> *Inappropriate Content*
> In addition to that covered by the other guidelines, content must conform to the following:
> 
> 
> Images, videos, GIFs, or audio containing graphic violence, pornography, or other offensive or distressing material are not permitted. This includes inappropriate language, and nudity or see-through clothing with nothing on underneath. Posting any pornographic content will result in an immediate ban


----------



## AliBaba




----------



## rcapo89

Seeing the incredible beauty of the Earth always brings me joy! :yes


----------



## rawrguy

rcapo89 said:


> Seeing the incredible beauty of the Earth always brings me joy! :yes


Nice:yes


----------



## willwb10

Nice pics!


----------



## rcapo89

willwb10 said:


> Nice pics!


Wow this amazing picture takes my breath away! :mushy


----------



## millenniumman75

Talk about rich colors. That's an awesome pic!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=5559&stc=1&d=1261077393

Hope this works!! The earth and its power blows me away. Makes me laugh sometimes at my own petty foibles.


----------



## rcapo89

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=5559&stc=1&d=1261077393
> 
> Hope this works!! The earth and its power blows me away. Makes me laugh sometimes at my own petty foibles.


Beautiful and frightening at the same time. :hide


----------



## Pen_is_mightier




----------



## Pen_is_mightier

Click for bigger. Click on the bigger one for full-size.


----------



## Pen_is_mightier

I better stop before I hog the whole thread.


----------



## rcapo89




----------



## tutliputli

The world can't be that bad if creatures such as these exist, can it?








http://pics.hoobly.com/full/SDVM4S9U9IHBXK4418.jpg


----------



## Amocholes

the 1st snow of the year. Taken at 8:00 this morning while still almost dark. There was no processing performed on this.








File Info 1
File:	Snow121909.jpg
Date Shot:	12/19/09 08:01:37.00
World Time:	UTC-5, DST:OFF
Image Quality:	RAW (12-bit)
Artist:
Copyright:
Image Comment: 
Camera Info
Device:	Nikon D3000
Lens:	VR 18-55mm F/3.5-5.6G
Focal Length:	18mm
Focus Mode:	AF-A
AF-Area Mode:	Auto
VR:	ON
AF Fine Tune:
Exposure
Aperture:	F/5.6
Shutter Speed:	1/60s
Exposure Mode:	Manual
Exposure Comp.:	-2.0EV
Exposure Tuning:
Metering:	Matrix
ISO Sensitivity:	ISO 200


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## rawrguy

malone: cute 
inna sense: what's that?
tutliputi: indeed :yes
rcapo89: yet again more astonishing pics
i think the one with the hand could be photoshopped though 
pen_is_mightier: LOLz @ second pic. Keep the funnies going and i probably won't mind


----------



## rawrguy

LOLdogs/cats are awesum


----------



## gopherinferno




----------



## AliBaba

moxosis said:


> I am not feeling happy so this makes me feel better.


Ironically, the detonation of a nuclear weapon is a beautiful sight. One night I spent almost an hour watching testing footage on good old UTube.



Pen_is_mightier said:


> Click for bigger. Click on the bigger one for full-size.


That's true gonzo journalism! All the pics in this thread are cool. Most of all anything taken from the Hubble.


----------



## papaSmurf

It's true.


Also, I wish this cereal was real with all my shriveled heart.


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## thewall

my cat


----------



## korey

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## HTF




----------



## El Sonador

​


----------



## zookeeper

​


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## neurotic1




----------



## papaSmurf

Hadn't even thought of posting food! Check out this beast:


----------



## laura024




----------



## neurotic1

Cat flavor burrito


----------



## fern

Pet wigs, I can't believe people actually buy these:


----------



## papaSmurf

My favorite tea shop. There are about 8 more shelves just like this one in there.


----------



## thewall




----------



## Phibes




----------



## zomgz




----------



## strawberryjulius

I wish this was real and not fan art.


----------



## LostPancake




----------



## BeNice

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3202/3139214586_c14461d328.jpg


----------



## LostPancake

:boogie


----------



## strawberryjulius

LostPancake said:


>


 I have no words.


----------



## FBH




----------



## rawrguy

LostPancake said:


>


2 words... Bad-***!:yes


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## shadowmask




----------



## SilentLoner

Opals are my favorite.


----------



## kiwikiwi

Yay for opals ! i am in love with quartz crystals and stones

the art of german artist Sulamith Wülfing puts me at ease and up for a daydreaming session!


----------



## strawberryjulius




----------



## kiwikiwi

LostPancake said:


> :boogie


*poops on your car windshield * now you cant keep me away from the road either. Signed : the defiant gull


----------



## rawrguy

They're The Beatles and John Lennon if for some strange reason you're confused.


----------



## LostPancake

it reminds me of the little bear books


----------



## tutliputli

kiwikiwi said:


> Yay for opals ! i am in love with quartz crystals and stones
> 
> the art of german artist Sulamith Wülfing puts me at ease and up for a daydreaming session!


Those are so beautiful! They remind me of Arthur Rackham.


----------



## Smitten

.


----------



## MyNameIsNobody




----------



## Tusenskona

This makes me happy.. Especially when he prances around in them. The plus side to snow. Cute doggy shoes! :clap


----------



## laura024

FBH said:


>


Hahah this is great. I first saw it as a bumper sticker on Facebook and fell in love with it.<3


----------



## pita

MyNameIsNobody: Banff is awesome.


----------



## nightrain

Tusenskona said:


> This makes me happy.. Especially when he prances around in them. The plus side to snow. Cute doggy shoes! :clap


hehe That's so cute!

I'm pretty sad right now, but this one always make me feel a little better. I can't help but giggle.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## Tusenskona

Ahh good ol' days of being a kid. XD This is from when I was about 10. Yes we used cardboard as a sled.. we were creative.


----------



## Witchcraft

zomgz said:


>


love it :heart


----------



## papaSmurf

This gets me every time.


----------



## trevor35th




----------



## bevo

My girls


----------



## meowgirl

bevo said:


> My girls


Awww^_^


----------



## thewall




----------



## tutliputli




----------



## pita

^

That is my new wallpaper.


----------



## tutliputli

This is someone on SAS's avatar. I loved it so much I googled it to find a larger version.


----------



## papaSmurf

tutliputli said:


>


Alright, the cat is cute and all, but can we just talk about the quilt in the background for a minute? Amazing, amazing stuff!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Moemoemoe!








They don't talk to me any more, but this picture still makes me incredibly happy.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Ok, I just found the best picture ever.


----------



## meowgirl

nightrain said:


>


I really really liked this one. It made me giggle for some reason lol:b


----------



## pollster

I* love* this picture. (I wonder what s/he's listening to?)



tutliputli said:


> This is someone on SAS's avatar. I loved it so much I googled it to find a larger version.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang




----------



## thewall

My cat sleeps in the weirdest positions.


----------



## pita

strawberryjulius said:


> Ok, I just found the best picture ever.
> 
> View attachment 5975


That is hilarious.


----------



## strawberryjulius

pollster said:


> I* love* this picture. (I wonder what s/he's listening to?)


Gorilla Biscuits, _obviously. _



thewall said:


> My cat sleeps in the weirdest positions.


Holy crumbs, haha! Cats always amaze me with their flexibility.


----------



## mechuga




----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## _AJ_




----------



## papaSmurf

Oh my goodness I love this photo.


----------



## ilikebooks

:mushy


----------



## gg87

That cat pic is too funny, thewall. 

That's an amazing view, nightrain! I'm jealous. 

Are those your dogs, ilikebooks? They're adorable. 

Nice pics everyone.


----------



## Some Russian Guy

m-m-m-m-m russkie army girls


----------



## Miss Meggie

My best friend *Ross* and me at his graduation. (I miss him so much...)










A dish from a restaurant I hope to apprentice at after graduation (*Alinea* in Chicago). It's rhubarb served 7 ways.


----------



## strawberryjulius

KumagoroBeam said:


>


:lol!!


----------



## strawberryjulius




----------



## Dub16

My Family (after a few pints too many) :


----------



## Tweedy

mechuga said:


>


:bAwwwwwwww.....wahhhhhhhhhh!!! :cry


----------



## coldmorning

yay.


----------



## Tweedy

^^

ahhh! I wish I was a little goat


----------



## quiet0lady

strawberryjulius said:


> Ok, I just found the best picture ever.
> 
> View attachment 5975


haha too cute


----------



## Tweedy

papaSmurf said:


> Oh my goodness I love this photo.


Very cool!


----------



## kos




----------



## lonelygirl88

Miss Meggie said:


> A dish from a restaurant I hope to apprentice at after graduation (*Alinea* in Chicago). It's rhubarb served 7 ways.


interesting dish. i love being creative like that with ingredients. gl with ur apprenticeship!


----------



## Tweedy

My faves


----------



## C 13

CrashMedicate said:


>


:teeth


----------



## papaSmurf

No commentary should be needed here.


----------



## lonelyjew




----------



## tutliputli

lonelyjew said:


>


:lol


----------



## Amocholes

papaSmurf said:


> No commentary should be needed here.


Yeah but does it transform?


----------



## pita

Yes, that is a Mazda ad directly below the picture of a Mazda 323 ploughing through the auto licence office.


----------



## flapjacker

yep


----------



## tutliputli

flapjacker said:


> yep


Ha, that made me LOL.


----------



## stars




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## mcmuffinme

tutliputli said:


>


^^^this cat is my cat's twin...not that those kind of cats are all that rare, lol.









These two are inseparable. They're my gay babies 



MindOverMood said:


>


and this made me LOL


----------



## laura024




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

It was a nice day but there were no waves so I took a pic instead.



apologies for the HUGE picture


----------



## imt




----------



## Your Crazy

I discovered these at Wal-Mart and went a little crazy...


----------



## laura024




----------



## papaSmurf

Your Crazy said:


> View attachment 6374
> 
> 
> I discovered these at Wal-Mart and went a little crazy...


Hahaha wow, that's a an awful lot of Pocky you've got there. That said, I would probably eat all of that within a week, it's just too delicious.

No Men's Pocky though?


----------



## Your Crazy

papaSmurf said:


> Hahaha wow, that's a an awful lot of Pocky you've got there. That said, I would probably eat all of that within a week, it's just too delicious.
> 
> No Men's Pocky though?


Nope, only those. I want to try the green tea ones so badly.


----------



## origami potato

laura024 said:


>


Aw that is too cute! I love it!


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## strawberryjulius

laura024 said:


>


I love this!


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells




----------



## Indigo Flow

mechuga said:


>


i love this one! i want to be a moon


----------



## Indigo Flow

SilentLoner said:


> Opals are my favorite.


Thats my birth stone! :yes opals are cool


----------



## laura024

The memories attached to this make me smile through the tears.


----------



## papaSmurf

WalkingOnEggShells said:


>


Teehee! Questionable Content is consistently amazing.


----------



## gandalfthegrey

LULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

just made this gif LULLL sort of








make your animated sig at www.gifninja.com


----------



## laura024




----------



## SilentWitness

It's been ever such a long day.


----------



## Emptyheart

Brian from the breakfast club haha love him


----------



## kimcb7




----------



## dongiovanni

those are nice Kim. Especially the chihua... I mean panda.


----------



## izzy




----------



## izzy




----------



## companioncube

WalkingOnEggShells said:


>


hahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Squirrelevant

Baby loris:


----------



## PlayerOffGames

izzy said:


>


aww...that made my day...thanks


----------



## bowlingpins

The two pictures in the article and the article as well. It's genius.

http://www.theonion.com/articles/christ-getting-in-shape-for-second-coming,2176/


----------



## izzy

inna sense said:


> aww...that made my day...thanks


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

MindOverMood said:


>


The bottom one is the best. picture. ever!:yes


----------



## millenniumman75

Awwww. That is cute.


----------



## Sunshine009

Indigo Flow said:


> i love this one! i want to be a moon


http://www.lunarium.co.uk/calendar/universal.jsp?calendarYear=2010&calendarMonth=3


----------



## CircularThinking

CrashMedicate said:


>


Oh god this reminded me of shakeweight.


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## pollster

^ lol. That video totally made me think of something else. It's very suggestive.
(I don't know what that says about me.)


----------



## Dub16

Seamus me leprechaun was at this the other night. He got us both fooked out. Hes never drinking again. Cant trust the little fecker after a few pints of the happy-sauce.


----------



## CircularThinking

pollster said:


> (I don't know what that says about me.)


LOL don't feel bad I don't think I've ever sent that video to anyone and had them not think the same thing. Shakeweight isn't subtle.


----------



## laura024




----------



## flapjacker

yes


----------



## pita

flapjacker said:


> yes


wow.


----------



## papaSmurf

flapjacker said:


> yes


Hahahahaha, tremendous. Is this a real thing or a joke? Either way, I have a paper lantern that looks just like his pants.


----------



## papaSmurf

Teehee!


----------



## Indigo Flow

papaSmurf said:


> Teehee!


OMG!!! isnt that a relative of the chinchilla?


----------



## laura024




----------



## CircularThinking

laura024 said:


>


rofl


----------



## RobAlister




----------



## lonelyjew




----------



## Dub16




----------



## shyvr6




----------



## pita

It makes me feel better AND hungry.


----------



## Tweedy

^
Yum!


----------



## Tweedy

Dub16 said:


> Seamus me leprechaun was at this the other night. He got us both fooked out. Hes never drinking again. Cant trust the little fecker after a few pints of the happy-sauce.


Ooh la la! I was going to post the very same pic the other day but thought he might be a little too risque for a family forum! hee hee :b


----------



## moxosis




----------



## bowlingpins

Dub16 said:


>


[/QUOTE]

geez that's a gigantic trophy, 3 feet tall perhaps? Not to mention a little too plain hah.


----------



## Tusenskona

The kid I babysit. 















His dad wasn't too pleased about him in a pink hat :3


----------



## Amocholes

But he looks happier in the pink hat!


----------



## Snow Bunny

tutliputli said:


> The world can't be that bad if creatures such as these exist, can it?


I think I just melted :mushy
Can I take them all home with me?


----------



## Amocholes

I just got a set of extension tubes that enable me to take some macro shots.I took this this morning. I turned down the brightness and boosted the contrast just a bit. I like the way it turned out.


----------



## KennethJones




----------



## Scorpius

I know this is a picture thread but this is too funny..


----------



## pollster

^ So cute. It is my lifelong dream to cuddle a panda baby.


----------



## Wrathchild824




----------



## RyanJ

This is bad...I know...sorry... :b


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Lateralus

^Wow that's kind of disturbing lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

I don't get it. :con


----------



## millenniumman75

oh :doh 

eeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. uke


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## LostPancake

I luf this cat.


----------



## knuckles17

Pen_is_mightier said:


> I better stop before I hog the whole thread.


Drzaius DrZaius oh oh oh Drzaius Dr Zaius Dr Zaius!

lol i love him!!!


----------



## Visionary

Cillian Murphy

Oh yes


----------



## RobAlister

gilt said:


> What a wonderful picture, RobAlister


Yes, it's very soothing to me. You'd never believe it's from an Adult Swim indent.


----------



## LostPancake

Bob haircut
Dark eyeliner
Vintage dress
In the desert
Holding a rabbit


----------



## stomachknots

LostPancake said:


>


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tweedy

LostPancake said:


> Bob haircut
> Dark eyeliner
> Vintage dress
> In the desert
> Holding a rabbit


Lol, it's practically tutli!!! :boogie


----------



## BetaBoy90

Me in my rebellious days


----------



## knuckles17




----------



## Tweedy




----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## knuckles17

betaboy90 said:


>


haha!


----------



## Tweedy

^
lol! :clap


----------



## Tweedy




----------



## BabeeJazzy

when I am feeling down looking at pics of my neice always makes me feel better. She just has such potential to do great things and shes so happy all the time.


----------



## Amocholes

She's adorable!


----------



## gg87

Aww, she's adorable. 



Tweedy said:


>


haha...too cute.


----------



## papaSmurf

This right here is how one woos the ladies:


----------



## MindOverMood

lol


----------



## caflme




----------



## stomachknots

Thats the cutest baby if i have a daughter i hope she looks something like that instead of those really mutated looking babies


----------



## Amocholes

MindOverMood said:


> lol


*Tastes like chicken!*​


----------



## moxosis




----------



## gg87

MindOverMood said:


> lol


That's adorable!


----------



## sabueed

LostPancake said:


> Bob haircut
> Dark eyeliner
> Vintage dress
> In the desert
> Holding a rabbit


Wow, she looks a lot like tootles.


----------



## sabueed

Wrathchild824 said:


>


Lolololol



MindOverMood said:


>


This is one of the cutest things ever


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I love cyanide and happiness comics!



Woody Allen ftw!


----------



## shyvr6




----------



## bsd3355




----------



## bsd3355

007 Goldeneye reminds me of my youth, youth









Pismo Bech 'The Peir' (I used to go there a lot in California)








Bakersfield, Ca where I grew up:








Skateboarding in my youth, youth:








Trick or Treating :








Neapolitan Icecream and Ovaltein (my mom used to buy it a lot for us):


----------



## bsd3355

CircularThinking said:


> Oh god this reminded me of shakeweight.


Omg, I love this! lol


----------



## lonelyjew




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

^ 

Now that made my day


----------



## millenniumman75

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I love cyanide and happiness comics!


OMG - panic attack! What happened to her clothes?!?!?! :spit


----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## Neptunus

CircularThinking said:


>


OMG, I didn't know they had one for guys! It's even better than the SNL parody! :haha:haha

http://www.hulu.com/watch/143264/saturday-night-live-shake-weight-dvd


----------



## AstronautsGrapes




----------



## NotRealName

after generations of pure hatred, their differences were settled, or were they?!?!


----------



## pollster

hi im joe said:


>


Hee hee hee hee.... that _did_ make me feel better. Awww.


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## trevor35th

MindOverMood said:


> lol


Hehehe.. this definitely made me feel better!


----------



## SpunUndone




----------



## LostPancake

"This _means_ something!"










This seems to sum up my life at the moment, but I'm okay with it.


----------



## zookeeper




----------



## AstronautsGrapes




----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## cens

My dog at the dog park making a statement.


----------



## rawrguy

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I love cyanide and happiness comics!


Best C&H comic evar! That guy is going to be me one day, except with a DJ setup :yes


> Woody Allen ftw!


This pic made my day


----------



## MindOverMood

zookeeper said:


>


hahaha


----------



## lanzman




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## estse

Heat stroke was only the secondary cause of death.


----------



## silentcliche

I don't know who this girl is but I think I'm in love


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Probably been posted before:


----------



## Amocholes

the cheat said:


> Probably been posted before:


Caption: *I did a baaaadddd thing!*


----------



## izzy

Rat on a cat on a dog!


----------



## izzy




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## Amelia




----------



## rdrr

View attachment 6859


View attachment 6860


----------



## blair

izzy said:


>


----------



## moxosis

Your Crazy said:


>


Brilliant Picture, nice thinking.


----------



## feels




----------



## J4PWI8E




----------



## rawrguy

Wow it's been awhile since I've posted in my own thread XD


----------



## LostPancake

feels said:


>


Haha, this would make a great pet, if they actually stayed that size. Maybe they could be bred smaller, like chihuahuas. 

And you could have some little trees in your house for them to live in.


----------



## rawrguy

LostPancake said:


> Haha, this would make a great pet, if they actually stayed that size. Maybe they could be bred smaller, like chihuahuas.
> 
> And you could have some little trees in your house for them to live in.


That would be soo cool :yes


----------



## lostandwandering




----------



## AstronautsGrapes

izzy said:


>


^i laughed so hard when i saw this.


----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## shyvr6




----------



## UltraShy

Just finished the cheapo whiskey (all tastes the same to me) and I'm feeling better. I'll likely work on the wine later. Probably need to buy some more booze soon as not having liquor on hand is, well, unthinkable.

Warm & fuzzy kittens fail to do it for me.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Neptunus

Yeah, I like Franzia too. Just finished a couple of screwdrivers. Okay, Neptunus, no drinking and posting for you! 

On a side note, I see you're getting good use out of that new digital camera, UltraShy. :lol


----------



## Manfi

lol^^^

these two pics are from my fav building in the world. The first time I saw it up close I was speech less.


----------



## silentcliche

Not a pic but it certainly makes me feel better. My ma playing with my niece


----------



## AstronautsGrapes

^ninjas! lol.


----------



## rawrguy

silentcliche said:


> Not a pic but it certainly makes me feel better. My ma playing with my niece


aww she's so cute!


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## MindOverMood

Manfi said:


> lol^^^


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## rcapo89

MindOverMood said:


>


The dog is so adorable!  I have two dachshunds myself, although they're "old ladies".


----------



## rcapo89

My two favorite moons, Europa and Io.


----------



## Robot the Human




----------



## lazy calm




----------



## Greg415

shyvr6 said:


>


 :haha:haha


----------



## Neptunus

Manfi said:


> lol^^^
> 
> these two pics are from my fav building in the world. The first time I saw it up close I was speech less.


Oooooo, beautiful! Are these pics from the "Blue Mosque" of Tabriz, Iran?


----------



## SOME




----------



## Neptunus

Summer Solstice moon, June 2010 - Temple of Poseidon, Sounion, Greece. :b


----------



## Zeddicus

SOME said:


>


Um.

What?

: P


----------



## rcapo89

Arrested Development said:


>


This is the cutest picture I've ever seen!  A rabbit, mouse, cat, and dog just chillen'.



Neptunus said:


> Summer Solstice moon, June 2010 - Temple of Poseidon, Sounion, Greece. :b


Absolutely breathtaking! :yes


----------



## Scorpius

Arrested Development said:


>


I love how the kitty is looking at the mouse.. :lol


----------



## Scorpius

silentcliche said:


> Not a pic but it certainly makes me feel better. My ma playing with my niece


The scream at 0:25..LOL..she's so cute


----------



## melissa75

A picture of a kangaroo I took. It makes me happy everytime I look at it!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

melissa75 said:


> A picture of a kangaroo I took. It makes me happy everytime I look at it!


Haha you took this?? That's awesome...


----------



## melissa75

the cheat said:


> Haha you took this?? That's awesome...


I know, isn't it! He/she was begging for food . I took around a hundred pics of just kangaroo's...haha...


----------



## lonelyjew




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin




----------



## jennlynne5

This pic cracks me up everytime I see it. It's my moms cat. It looks like she's listening to heavy metal.


----------



## shyvr6

Those waves make me drool.


----------



## Same Difference

Heh, this thread reminds me of


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Neptunus

:lol


----------



## rcapo89

MindOverMood said:


>


A dog nurturing a young deer. :mushy


----------



## rcapo89

This is not a photograph but an actual painting by Alyssa Monks. :yes


----------



## KumagoroBeam

lonelyjew said:


>


Love it!


----------



## amoeba




----------



## shyvr6

rcapo89 said:


> This is not a photograph but an actual painting by Alyssa Monks.


Very impressive.


----------



## emerge




----------



## liso

my boyfriend....








lol


----------



## Georgina 22

d'aww lovin' all the cute animal ones


----------



## emerge




----------



## thewall

baby panthers :mushy


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

I really want to be there.


----------



## strawberryjulius

amoeba said:


>


 Nawwwwww!


----------



## ChocolateBuNN

oke


----------



## MindOverMood

thewall said:


> baby panthers :mushy


Oh wow

Wish my eyes looked like that.


----------



## Josh90

thewall said:


> baby panthers :mushy


So cute.


----------



## emerge




----------



## papaSmurf

Edit: Also This


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Nelly

I love old pictures and historical places. This one is from florida. I have been here several times. The whole thing burned down in the 1900's now its back to normal again!

















1928- The year You can see that man with suit on the beach lol


----------



## Citrine

^WWHHHHAAA??!!! Genius...:yes


----------



## nothing to fear

How can we make this photo of a 10-week-old (orphan ) dolphin any cuter??? I know! Someone go fetch a penguin, quick!


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## thewall

red panda cubs!


----------



## Neptunus

Lol.










"A hungry Cuban tree frog is all lit up after swallowing a decorative tree light in West Palm Beach, Florida - 2009"


----------



## uffie

^^ shes not that great.


----------



## lonelygirl88

mindovermood said:


>


we have a winner for the best pic poster


----------



## Robot the Human

I think I saw something similar to this on SAS but here goes anyways!


----------



## lazy




----------



## MindOverMood

I love browsing kijiji


----------



## nothing to fear




----------



## nothing to fear

AHHH why did I have to go check kijiji


----------



## BetaBoy90

Whenever I see really cute things I fear for their safety, the internet has ruined my imagination!!!!

With that said, I can still smile whenever I see a Fonz picture, that man is invincible


----------



## Cerberios

I appreciate everyone's use in puppy pictures :yay
Makes me happy ~​


----------



## MindOverMood

I'll have to show my mom these, we were looking for another shih-poo so my dog now, could have a little buddy to play with.


----------



## Perfectionist

^So cuuuuuuuute. Smijin will be thrilled! 

Seriously, so cuuuute.


----------



## SociallyBroken

lazy said:


>


I am sooooo stealing this


----------



## Jenchu

Men with cats.


----------



## mind_games

BetaBoy90 said:


> Whenever I see really cute things I fear for their safety, the internet has ruined my imagination!!!!
> 
> With that said, I can still smile whenever I see a Fonz picture, that man is invincible


^ such nice teeth too. His dentist must be proud.


----------



## Some Russian Guy




----------



## SOME




----------



## SOME




----------



## nothing to fear




----------



## LostPancake

Apparently he actually said that. Which does make me feel better.


----------



## Lateralus

LostPancake said:


> Apparently he actually said that. Which does make me feel better.


I feel sorry for him. Rich, famous, well-liked, etc. None of it matters if you're not happy. I hope he can overcome.


----------



## AussiePea

Arrested Development said:


> This is now my favorite pictures of a fox EVER.
> 
> Awwwwwww yeeeeeeeeeah


Ong what is that cat up too!! xD


----------



## Amocholes

Ospi said:


> Ong what is that cat up too!! xD


Haven't you ever seen a cat take a bath? He's just waiting for the sink to fill.


----------



## Emanresu




----------



## LALoner




----------



## MindOverMood

Reminded me of seafolly's new pup


----------



## Kustamogen

lol I like this pic....makes me realize winter can be funny! (we got a lot of snow)


----------



## Zadra

So cute, I almost tear up (good way) when I look at it <3










Sorry, I didn't scroll through 18 pages. I'm sure there's some really nice stuff back there though...

But man,Kustamogen, that picture really made me laugh!

Err.... confused on the link. that.... links to your profile


----------



## BrokenStars

This picture makes me feel better/smile for some reason. He's so damn cute. :love2


----------



## MindOverMood

Damn you Kijiji


----------



## Emanresu

MindOverMood said:


> Damn you Kijiji


I don't even like dogs and that made me smile! It almost looks like the white dog needs to put on some clothes!


----------



## TheoBobTing

Kustamogen said:


> lol I like this pic....makes me realize winter can be funny! (we got a lot of snow)


Charlie Sheen's car seized by police.


----------



## softshock11

i love fire works









pinky swears


----------



## MindOverMood

softshock11 said:


>


Oh my :heart


----------



## Emanresu

Just got it so vry happy atm


----------



## MindOverMood

Going to show a Kijiji ad for shi-poos to my Mother tomorrow to see what she says about possibly getting one:b

Here is one of the pics from the ad


----------



## chewren




----------



## Positive

keeanu reeves has psychological problems?


----------



## Propaganda

yay


----------



## LostPancake




----------



## MsMusic

This is a picture of my dad before he got sick. He passed away 12 years ago today. When I miss him, I look at this picture and think about all the good times.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^He looked like a real nice guy.










I think it's pretty awesome how relaxed that guy is.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

This makes me feel relaxed, relieved  almost godlike )


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain

my cat 
she so cute


----------



## nothing to fear

MsMusic said:


> This is a picture of my dad before he got sick. He passed away 12 years ago today. When I miss him, I look at this picture and think about all the good times.


It looks like you could tell a lot about him from that photo, in a really good way.  I am glad to hear you are comforted by happy memories when you miss him. An old friend's dad very suddenly died recently and it's so awful and has been making me think a lot about losing a parent, how one copes and manages to always think of happy memories and not be constantly overcome with grief.. I'm sure it gets a little easier over time, but it's painful for me to imagine.


----------



## polardude18

I really do love her so much! I almost feel bad about posting this as she is still very amazing.


----------



## freakitty

Took these at around 5pm just outside our house in Cagayan de Oro City, Philippines.

















And this one's taken in Lantau Island, Hong Kong, which is also near where I now live in.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Neptunus

polardude18 said:


> I really do love her so much! I almost feel bad about posting this as she is still very amazing.


:lol

Daaamn!!!!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## Pangur Ban

^ :yes










:heart


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## Revenwyn




----------



## nothing to fear




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## rainbowOne

^ That is SO CUTE! I'm awwing away here!  Kittens are guaranteed to cheer me up :lol

this photo makes me feel better as it was in California, at possibly the haaaappiest week of my life:


----------



## Oscar7

rawrguy said:


>


D'awww....kittens and birds together?! :clap


----------



## papaSmurf

I think I'm just going to start using this thread to share pictures I like. Two for now, and one a day from here on out!


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

Aww bless her, I think she is waiting for her dinner, haha.


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Robwk1988

rawrguy said:


>


This just made my crappy day into a good day haha...best pic ever


----------



## puffins

see more Lol Celebs


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## LostPancake

papaSmurf said:


>


There is something awesome about this.


----------



## papaSmurf

^I think so too! That little guy reminds me quite a lot of myself for whatever reason.


----------



## scorpio26

best buddies Troy & Link


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## mrbojangles

papaSmurf said:


> I think I'm just going to start using this thread to share pictures I like. Two for now, and one a day from here on out!


These are both really cool. Where was the second picture taken?



IWannaBeAnAmericanJetSet said:


> One of the reasons I want to have a son. XD


To dress him like a douche?


----------



## rawrguy

lol!


----------



## papaSmurf

^Banana dogs! Hehe.












mrbojangles said:


> These are both really cool. Where was the second picture taken?


No idea!


----------



## Revenwyn




----------



## Neptunus




----------



## lanzman




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Music Man

>


I love the horses expression, it's like "Dude, I'm drowning here!!" :b


----------



## Neptunus

^ :lol True! The artist did such a good job on Neptune, yet the horse is almost cartoonish looking.


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Music Man




----------



## Music Man




----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous

rainbowOne said:


> ^ That is SO CUTE! I'm awwing away here!  Kittens are guaranteed to cheer me up :lol
> 
> this photo makes me feel better as it was in California, at possibly the haaaappiest week of my life:


Ah yes, Balboa park... a friend released a fish in this pond, wonder how he's doing.  SD is a beautiful place indeed.


----------



## x3 Misaki




----------



## JadedCalalily

*The one thing that makes me feel better is when Reece (Ospi) makes funny faces on tinychat... here are a couple examples.

Hehehe pay back reece 
*


----------



## RollingInTheDeep




----------



## xTKsaucex

Van Gogh is my idol in many ways


----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## leave me alone




----------



## SHYGIRLAJB

Baby Ruby and I.


----------



## Sunny 137

This makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Sunny 137

SHYGIRLAJB said:


> Baby Ruby and I.


Precious!


----------



## Sunny 137

x3 Misaki said:


>


XD


----------



## Perkins

I really hope to have a friendship like theirs.


----------



## sas111

lanzman said:


>


Food porn! :boogie


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Omnomnomnom


Sauce please!


----------



## Ballerina




----------



## spacebound_rocketship




----------



## heyJude

lanzman said:


>


This photo is killing me!


----------



## MindOverMood

Am I strange or what?
****Image removed****


----------



## Jessie203

2x the cuteness
SO CUTE !!


----------



## leave me alone




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Ballerina




----------



## Witchcraft

lanzman said:


>


Banana split! My favourite!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## Lanter

Ballerina said:


>


Man, that's hilarious. I never really like The Office when I used to watch it. But this kind of makes me want to reconsider.


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Ballerina

Lanter said:


> Man, that's hilarious. I never really like The Office when I used to watch it. But this kind of makes me want to reconsider.


Please do! Season 1 isn't great, but it's smooth sailing from Season 2 for at least a few seasons. I think that's the general pattern for television shows aha. Would I rather be feared or loved? Um...Easy, both. I want people to be afraid of how much they love me. 
http://theofficescreencaps.tumblr.com/page/4


----------



## artandis

I know everyone has seen this picture, but it makes me happy every time I come across it.


----------



## Your Crazy

artandis said:


>


That is so hot.


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## mrbojangles

papaSmurf said:


>


Awesome, you always post the coolest stuff in here Smurf.


----------



## artandis




----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## laura024




----------



## Mr Self Destruct

someone special drew this for me, looking at it always makes me smile


----------



## Syndacus




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Noll

Sunny 137 said:


> This makes me laugh every time.


Hey, it's Nostalgia Critic!


----------



## Ballerina

_*"Dorothy Counts* (born 1942) was one of the first black students admitted to the Harry Harding High School, in Charlotte, North Carolina. After four days of harassment that threatened her safety, her parents forced her to withdraw from the school.
In 1957, forty black students applied for transfers at a white school.[1] At 15-years of age, on September 1957, Counts was one of the four black students enrolled at various all-white schools in the district; Counts was at Harry Harding High School, Charlotte, North Carolina.[2] Three students were enrolled at other schools, including Central High School. The harassment started when the wife of *John Z. Warlickthe*, the leader of the White Citizens Council,[2] urged the boys to "keep her out" and at the same time, implored the girls to spit on her, saying, "spit on her, girls, spit on her."[1] Counts walked by without reacting, but told the press that many people threw rocks at her-most of which landed in front of her feet-and that many spat on her back.[2] More abuse followed that day. She had trash thrown at her while eating her dinner and the teachers ignored her. [1] The following day, she befriended two white girls, but they soon drew back because of harassment from other classmates.[1] Her family received threatening phone calls and after four days of extensive harassment-which included a smashed car and having her locker ransacked." _
She looks like she'd walk through fire without flinching.


----------



## heyJude

artandis said:


>


So true. I like this pic a lot!


----------



## Jinxx




----------



## papaSmurf

(^Get it?)


----------



## Ballerina




----------



## zomgz

mrbojangles said:


>


I love this picture, it's very calming.


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## bsd3355

Your Crazy said:


>


haha, yes!


----------



## jsgt




----------



## zomgz




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## strawberryjulius




----------



## papaSmurf

^Awww, thanks Julius.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

This is Peter








The ultimate cat.


----------



## Witchcraft

Insecure said:


>


this is absolutely hilarious :lol


----------



## cubanscorpio

Ballerina said:


> _*"Dorothy Counts* (born 1942) was one of the first black students admitted to the Harry Harding High School, in Charlotte, North Carolina. After four days of harassment that threatened her safety, her parents forced her to withdraw from the school._
> _In 1957, forty black students applied for transfers at a white school.[1] At 15-years of age, on September 1957, Counts was one of the four black students enrolled at various all-white schools in the district; Counts was at Harry Harding High School, Charlotte, North Carolina.[2] Three students were enrolled at other schools, including Central High School. The harassment started when the wife of *John Z. Warlickthe*, the leader of the White Citizens Council,[2] urged the boys to "keep her out" and at the same time, implored the girls to spit on her, saying, "spit on her, girls, spit on her."[1] Counts walked by without reacting, but told the press that many people threw rocks at her-most of which landed in front of her feet-and that many spat on her back.[2] More abuse followed that day. She had trash thrown at her while eating her dinner and the teachers ignored her. [1] The following day, she befriended two white girls, but they soon drew back because of harassment from other classmates.[1] Her family received threatening phone calls and after four days of extensive harassment-which included a smashed car and having her locker ransacked." _
> She looks like she'd walk through fire without flinching.


 wow this caught me by surprise cuz im from charlotte, north carolina :lol

nice. miss Counts was very disciplined and strong willed. i wish i had that strength.


----------



## Ballerina

cubanscorpio said:


> wow this caught me by surprise cuz im from charlotte, north carolina :lol
> 
> nice. miss Counts was very disciplined and strong willed. i wish i had that strength.


*like*


----------



## papaSmurf

^Oh man, I like that one a lot.


----------



## Jinxx

Ragana said:


> this is absolutely hilarious :lol


ikr? 
Everyone is like "YOU SEE THE NERVE OF THIS GUY!?" then hes like "YEAH I'M THE ONLY ONE PIMPIN IN BLACK & WHITE".


----------



## rgrwng

This one makes me smile. always


----------



## papaSmurf

Technically not a picture:


----------



## Lasair




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## JenN2791

jhanniffy said:


>


I must say - thank you for posting this. This really hit home esp with the things I've been going through lately (and for the past several months). I need to save it now so I can look to it when I need a reminder.

Anywho, these 2 images are some of the many pics I've come across before that makes me feel better:

(yes I have a strong love for wittle hamsters lol)









And I absolutely love beautiful landscapes:


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## lanzman




----------



## Elleire




----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## papaSmurf

Cute Things!


----------



## dollhouse




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## papaSmurf

Other Things!


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## laura024




----------



## Perkins

Some stuff I have in my room.


----------



## Ballerina




----------



## leave me alone




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin




----------



## RockBottomRiser

Feel the love.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## papaSmurf

Here's a whole bunch:


----------



## Jcgrey

RockBottomRiser said:


> Feel the love.


That's scary


----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Omgblood




----------



## MindOverMood

Jcgrey said:


>


*Drools* If only..:idea


----------



## Stilla

Omgblood that picture has a really intriguing light... and motive.

















Pictures of unhealthy things always make me feel better...


----------



## Dreamscape




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

****Image removed Due to language****


----------



## ShyGuy86

papaSmurf said:


>


Hahahaha!! How did *that* end up on _teh interwebz_?? xD


----------



## Innamorata

Me and my best friends in Italy.










Me and my Grandad in Italy a few years before he died.


----------



## Ballerina




----------



## Snow Bunny

This always makes me smile.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## JenN2791

I took this picture yday at the puppy store @ the mall


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## JenN2791




----------



## gomenne

I so miss this channel :/


----------



## lissa530

Any picture of an animal is likely to cheer me up.


----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## factmonger




----------



## Stilla

Dawwww! :]


----------



## Neptunus

Beautiful pics of bioluminescent algae.


----------



## softshock11




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## mrbojangles

Neptunus said:


>


^That is really cool.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## leave me alone




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Arrested Development




----------



## Marc1980

Sleeping Grandad by MARCZERO1980, on Flickr


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## rgrwng

i finally finished my pint-sized model the other day out of boredom


----------



## jsgt

rgrwng said:


>


 Hmmm, I always thought he said "6'4 balla" haha! Awesome one hit wonder of the 90s.


----------



## Citrine




----------



## Arrested Development




----------



## secreta

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























awwwww


----------



## flarf

this is a great thread it made me feel better


----------



## Jinxx




----------



## Citrine

^lol :b


----------



## nothing to fear

Citrine said:


> ^lol :b


Sweeet


----------



## Marc1980

I like Bats. They are beautiful.

bats_in_blankets by RubyTuesdayandMe, on Flickr


----------



## beshino




----------



## Positive

i love the pictures here.


----------



## cgj93

[QUO.


----------



## beshino

._.


----------



## Syndacus




----------



## beshino




----------



## MindOverMood

Even funnier if you've seen the episode


----------



## Crystalline




----------



## MindOverMood

The "I'm Gandalf and Magneto" are shopped, but it's still awesome


----------



## Misanthropic79




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Jinxx




----------



## Darth Smittius

MindOverMood said:


> The "I'm Gandalf and Magneto" are shopped, but it's still awesome


Awesome!


----------



## laura024




----------



## Mazx




----------



## xTKsaucex

ccoop said:


>


wish I was there.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Snow Bunny said:


> This always makes me smile.


wtf :b football ones never cease to amaze me

worst football tackle ever seen was;


----------



## NoIce




----------



## MindOverMood

^Zerbra finches are awesome, we've had them pets before


----------



## ShyGuy86

Watching old episodes of Whose Line Is It Anyway. Felt compelled to share this screenshot:


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## ShyGuy86

Had to share this:


----------



## Citrine




----------



## TheRob

ShyGuy86 said:


> Watching old episodes of Whose Line Is It Anyway. Felt compelled to share this screenshot:


Even if you have never seen Whose Line (either the UK or US version), this screenshot alone should be enough to make anyone laugh.


----------



## zomgz

See signature -> X's


----------



## Huk phin




----------



## Neutrino

ShyGuy86 said:


> Had to share this:


*sniff* I like this. That is exactly the reason why I have a bag of stuffed animals in my closet.


----------



## ShyGuy86

TheRob said:


> Even if you have never seen Whose Line (either the UK or US version), this screenshot alone should be enough to make anyone laugh.


LMAO.
<3 Colin Mochrie.
Props, Scenes From A Hat, and Let's Make a Date are always hilarious.



okcancel said:


> *sniff* I like this. That is exactly the reason why I have a bag of stuffed animals in my closet.


Aw, good thinking.


----------



## Crystalline

ShyGuy86 said:


> Had to share this:


----------



## Amocholes




----------



## Marc1980

FLUFFY and TIGGER by MARCZERO1980, on Flickr

I miss having cats


----------



## leave me alone




----------



## MindOverMood

^:lol


----------



## ShyGuy86

leave me alone said:


>


Hilarious.
Related:


----------



## Innamorata

Did you get that from me?

Daughter went to sleep cuddling a penguin toy which used to be mine. She has far too much of my stuff.


----------



## ShyGuy86

Innamorata said:


> Daughter went to sleep cuddling a penguin toy which used to be mine. She has far too much of my stuff.


That is *so* cute.


----------



## Innamorata

ShyGuy86 said:


> That is *so* cute.


Lol, I would've taken a picture if I had a camera.


----------



## thewall

fat cat in overalls -- can't go wrong.


----------



## Jcgrey

''


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## dist0rt




----------



## leave me alone




----------



## Jcgrey

Dup.


----------



## angelk01




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## laura024




----------



## Jinxx




----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Neptunus

dist0rt said:


>


:lol

This pic receives the King Neptune seal of approval!


----------



## DubnRun

Citrine said:


> ^WWHHHHAAA??!!! Genius...:yes


LOL exactly what I said in my head ! then i scrolled down and saw you wrote it


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Jinxx

*NOTE:* Looking at this while playing _"On The Floor - Jennifer Lopez ft Pitbull"_ makes me lose it. :clap


----------



## skygazer




----------



## SupaDupaFly

rawrguy said:


>


 Lmaoooo


----------



## rawrguy

SupaDupaFly said:


> Lmaoooo


Story of my life haha


----------



## skygazer




----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## skygazer

^lol :3


----------



## papaSmurf

skygazer said:


>


^Holy cow, are those chocolate chip cookie cups? Brilliant!


----------



## skygazer

^yep :3


----------



## MindOverMood

papaSmurf said:


>


"Time to fap"


----------



## Scrub-Zero

papaSmurf said:


>


A power first. I bet it could do some serious damage. The problem is finding small energy cells to make it work.


----------



## skygazer




----------



## lambykins




----------



## Linlinh




----------



## skygazer




----------



## MindOverMood

^D'aww


----------



## CleverCabbage




----------



## skygazer

Stalker said:


>


 ^









and @MindOverMood: yep :3


----------



## skygazer




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## skygazer




----------



## MsDaisy




----------



## river1




----------



## papaSmurf

Edit: More!


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## skygazer




----------



## skygazer




----------



## skygazer




----------



## Citrine

^awesome


----------



## James_Russell

lolAname said:


>


Love that quote 

Ooops didn't realise that was such a necropost.

Sorry :lol


----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## Barette

****Image removed due to language****
(sorry about the curse)


----------



## skygazer




----------



## beshino

skygazer said:


>


omg! Those look like Pokemon! Awesome. =D


----------



## Citrine

skygazer said:


>


...I feel better


----------



## skygazer

Citrine said:


> ...I feel better


 :boogie


----------



## river1

idk what it is about it


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## skygazer




----------



## ShyGuy86

papaSmurf said:


>


:clap:clap

Pfft. _Radioactive_ Electrified Acid, now_ that_ would've been something. :b


----------



## xTKsaucex

laura024 said:


>


That's ace =]


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## laura024




----------



## rawrguy

Disarray said:


>


This just made my day.


----------



## ShyGuy86

laura024 said:


>


All together now:*

"AWWWWW!!!"*

<3 bunnies.


----------



## Fruitcake

Bunnies, you say?


----------



## ShyGuy86

Bunnies! Bunnies! BUNNIES!! :boogie

Hoverbunny is adorable.


----------



## papaSmurf

Fruitcake said:


> Bunnies, you say?


So cuteeeee.


----------



## tutliputli

Fruitcake said:


> Bunnies, you say?


OH! :mushy


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Bunnies are the epitome of cuteness, i have yet to see one binky in real time but I can only imagine!


----------



## Who

skygazer said:


>


This is just too cute!! :mushy So tiny
Touching the screen trying to pet it lol


----------



## moxosis




----------



## rawrguy

Planet sizes


----------



## skygazer




----------



## mezzoforte

...Other pictures that make me feel better wouldn't be appropriate for SAS >>


----------



## Fruitcake

Those lanterns are beautiful.


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Subwolf

The I DUNNO LOL dog always cheers me up.


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## skygazer




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## immortal80

ccoop said:


>


are you telling us to commit suicide?! :afr


----------



## kos

Inbread Cat.


----------



## tutliputli




----------



## ShyGuy86

kos said:


> Inbread Cat.


I see what you did there... :blank
:b



tutliputli said:


>


Noo!! The attack of the giant bunnies!! Heck, that's a good a way to go.


----------



## Citrine




----------



## skygazer




----------



## skygazer




----------



## skygazer




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Fruitcake

papaSmurf said:


>


:lol
I forgot what thread I was in and thought for a while that you were posting something you had written when you were younger.


----------



## Neutrino




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## laura024




----------



## xTKsaucex

Apocalypse Please










makes me feel better just because I love the composition and the idea behind it.


----------



## immortal80

haha love this painting


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## JenN2791




----------



## NatureFellow

JenN2791 said:


>


I had to recompose my manlyness after viewing this image.
Ah who am I kidding?
IT'S A CUTE LITTLE BUNNY!
D'AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :clap


----------



## JenN2791

NatureFellow said:


> I had to recompose my manlyness after viewing this image.
> Ah who am I kidding?
> IT'S A CUTE LITTLE BUNNY!
> D'AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :clap


Hahaha awww it's ok to agree. It's beyond cute <3


----------



## Fruitcake

^Truly manly men are comfortable enough with their masculinity to squeal over small fluffy critters now and then :>


----------



## NatureFellow

Insecure said:


>


I'm going to hell for chuckling at this.
Totally worth it.


----------



## immortal80




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Mr Blues

lol


----------



## Nefury




----------



## papaSmurf

^Hehe! Totoro is the best.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

NatureFellow said:


> I had to recompose my manlyness after viewing this image.
> Ah who am I kidding?
> IT'S A CUTE LITTLE BUNNY!
> D'AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW :clap





JenN2791 said:


> Hahaha awww it's ok to agree. It's beyond cute <3


LOL, I had a 'moment' myself. Dayyymn that is adorably cute!


----------



## JenN2791




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## NatureFellow

I came back to this thread today because I'm on a bit of a downer ):


----------



## Fruitcake

NatureFellow said:


> I came back to this thread today because I'm on a bit of a downer ):


:squeeze Maybe some bunny and nature shots will cheer you up a bit.


----------



## Neptunus

Fruitcake said:


>


:spit


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

ccoop said:


>


I like.

PapaSmurf, you have some really great photos. Do you get them from blogs perchance?


----------



## xTKsaucex

Fruitcake said:


> :squeeze Maybe some bunny and nature shots will cheer you up a bit.


That is sooo visually stimulating. I can feel myself actually going to sleep looking at it. =]


----------



## mezzoforte

Hopefully I have this someday


----------



## papaSmurf

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> PapaSmurf, you have some really great photos. Do you get them from blogs perchance?


Thanks kindly! I find many/most of them by trawling through http://ffffound.com/.


----------



## immortal80

this gave me the biggest laugh of the day.


----------



## NatureFellow

Fruitcake said:


> :squeeze Maybe some bunny and nature shots will cheer you up a bit.


Well, admittedly this did chear me up a lot. I just had to grin seeing the bunny in the wine glass and the first photo with the water swamping the trees is my new windows background. Thanks :clap


----------



## Nefury




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## skygazer




----------



## skygazer




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Amocholes

skygazer said:


>


*Feed me Seymour!*


----------



## skygazer

^:b


----------



## Nefury




----------



## skygazer

*♥*


----------



## NatureFellow

Nefury said:


>


*Wow, exactly my thoughts. *


----------



## NatureFellow

skygazer said:


>


*I can see the heart, but in the insect world this is X-Rated material :clap*


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

papaSmurf said:


>


I really like this one!

C:


----------



## moxosis




----------



## RenegadeReloaded




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## AussiePea




----------



## MindOverMood

Funny image thread is locked..shhh:b


----------



## NatureFellow

MindOverMood said:


>


Where's that bar?
I've been dreaming a lot lately about travelling the world.
I'm saving up already.

I bet you reach the top and the pint is really expensive like £5
But with that view it must be worth it :clap
Maybe one day I'll have someone to share it with!


----------



## MindOverMood

NatureFellow said:


> Where's that bar?
> I've been dreaming a lot lately about travelling the world.
> I'm saving up already.
> 
> I bet you reach the top and the pint is really expensive like £5
> But with that view it must be worth it :clap
> Maybe one day I'll have someone to share it with!


Mürren,Switzerland


----------



## Syndacus




----------



## skygazer

*fairies*


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## ChrissyQ




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Fruitcake

"Hear Muffs don't look like headphones; they look more like a giant fuzzy doughnut with a bite missing." :lol


----------



## papaSmurf

"Hear Muffs won't strangle you... or gouge your eyes out." I feel these are good qualities for a pair of headphones to have.



Fruitcake said:


>


This is a brilliant idea.


----------



## Fruitcake

Absolutely. I'm tired of taking my headphones to bed and waking up in the morning bald, blind and strangled. Vicious, unpredictable things.


----------



## papaSmurf

Fruitcake said:


>


I have this shirt! It's amazing.


----------



## Who

papaSmurf said:


>


Tiny model houses are so cute :b


----------



## Who

I'm taking the wizard on the right.


----------



## therunaways




----------



## NatureFellow




----------



## Fruitcake

NatureFellow said:


>


Pfhehehe. First thing I do when I get into a motel room.


----------



## Neutrino




----------



## arnie




----------



## Cashew

:lol always gets me


----------



## Asbel18

Siringo said:


> :lol always gets me


9Gag always cheers me up when I'm down haha. I love that site. So funny.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## NatureFellow

MindOverMood said:


>


LOOOooOL
That's a genuine placename in my country, and I speak fluent welsh.
It's sad that Wales is probably only actually recognised for that.:afr


----------



## Who

^:lol


----------



## Akili

I don't know why it's so small but, anyway, this one.
aww

Also the Crossing Pals comics. But this has the opposite problem when I try to put it up. I'm old, apparently. Bleh. Computers.


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Perkins




----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

The ones on here
pretty cool
http://27bslash6.com/p2p2.html


----------



## laura024




----------



## Akili

laura024 said:


> Bunnies


Awwwww


----------



## Jinxx




----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## Stilla




----------



## avoidobot3000

Stilla said:


>


Cat 1: "I must go now, my people need me." [blasts off into space]
Cat 2: "Godspeed. . ."


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555




----------



## NatureFellow

Fruitcake said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## Stilla




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## papaSmurf

Fruitcake said:


>


^That house is pretty rad.


----------



## ratbag




----------



## JadedCalalily

This picture always makes me smile.


----------



## Fruitcake

Estelle said:


>


I got the biggest, dorkiest grin on my face when I saw this.  I am going to use it to cheer myself up if I need it from now on.


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## offbyone

Fruitcake said:


>


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## au Lait

papaSmurf said:


>


 I want to live there

Nothing lifts my spirits like a good old fashioned bear knife fight.










And dogs wearing sunglasses


----------



## papaSmurf

au Lait said:


>


Haha, reminds me of this:


----------



## avoidobot3000

>: )


----------



## Fruitcake

avoidobot3000 said:


> >: )


:lol You seem rather malevolent lately.


----------



## CoolSauce

avoidobot3000 said:


> >: )


karma is a *****


----------



## papaSmurf

(Bonus points to anyone who recognizes where this last one is from)


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Roscoe

Least Weasel. I want one so bad.


----------



## Fruitcake

papaSmurf said:


>


Is this for tricking young chiddlers into the cage when you're sick of them?



Roscoe said:


> Least Weasel. I want one so bad.


I love it! Weasels are so cute. I saw some in a Planet Earth episode doing all these cutesy jumps and backflips with each other. They looked so happy and adorable. But then they murdered a bunny. :no


----------



## Nefury




----------



## CoolSauce




----------



## mezzoforte

So cute


----------



## Roscoe

mezzoforte said:


> So cute


kitteh


----------



## 213




----------



## Stilla




----------



## Ventura




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Omgblood

Picture actually makes me want to cry but I don't know where else where to post just wanted to share


----------



## heyJude




----------



## Arrested Development

I don't think I will ever not laugh at this.


----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## laura024




----------



## Eraserhead

mezzoforte said:


> So cute


I love this gif so much. :mushy


----------



## kaaryn

^ me toooooooooooo.. it's a winner mezzoforte!!


----------



## kaaryn

This is kewl too.. Gr8 thread
 
http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={2BD7E887-AA99-495F-A871-D6A29889C105}


----------



## NatureFellow

I had a ferret once who was a lovely little guy.
He used to dance around and his bites were play bites even though he had razor sharp teeth and could literally bite through your thumb if he wanted to.

I went into a family friend's house years ago and she has 2-3 ferrets that would bite your ankles and it would be quite painful.:no

It really depends on the demeanour of the ferret.
Oh and be warned, male ferrets stink to high heaven even after they have the snip.:b


----------



## ratbag

This just put the biggest smile on my face.


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Fruitcake

^Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! It looks like a marshmallooow! :fall


----------



## Evo




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## cjamja

This made me lol!


----------



## NatureFellow

cjamja said:


> This made me lol!


:teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth hhahahahaah hoohohhoOOO!!!
That really tickled me


----------



## NatureFellow

Estelle said:


> This just put the biggest smile on my face.


It just doesn't get any better than this :b
the dog's got a red nose though...unusual :3


----------



## cjamja

NatureFellow said:


> :teeth:teeth:teeth:teeth hhahahahaah hoohohhoOOO!!!
> That really tickled me


:teeth it's never fails to put a smile on my face everytime I see it! =)


----------



## bkhill5

Estelle said:


> This just put the biggest smile on my face.


LOVE this pic. It looks exactly like my dog...pink nose and all


----------



## Evo




----------



## Blawnka

If a picture made me feel better I wouldn't have depression. A picture that I found a little silly though:


----------



## Evo




----------



## Dissonance

Where I am right now, knowing I'm not alone makes me feel better.


----------



## Evo




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## meeps

papaSmurf said:


>


hehe


----------



## Stilla




----------



## NatureFellow

This appealed to my inner nerd. I don't even like Star Wars hahahahah :3


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## NatureFellow




----------



## OrbitalResonance




----------



## offbyone

MindOverMood said:


> http://i.imgur.com/19hTk.jpg[/IM G]
> 
> [IMG]http://www.cavemancircus.com/wp-content/uploads/images/2012/march/dumpage/3_20/dumpage_1.jpg[/IM G][/QUOTE]
> 
> Awesome.


----------



## OrbitalResonance




----------



## papaSmurf

^Hehe.


----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## avoidobot3000

^^ eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH!


----------



## papaSmurf

Fruitcake said:


>


^Oh my goodness.


----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## NatureFellow

Fruitcake you have THE BEST pick-me-up pictures!
ty! 
(the poor dog dressed as the at-at walker..hahahaah!)


----------



## Fruitcake

^^ I just found them all on cuteness overload.  I can't tell if that dog is smiling or silently begging for the photoshoot to end...


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## offbyone

I can't remember if there is a videos that make you feel better thread or not and I couldn't find it. So, here.


----------



## Stilla

Makes me feel better since I love that movie. :b








Preach it Cameron!


----------



## Neutrino




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Starlightx




----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## Nefury




----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## crazymuppet

Robin Pecknold

also yay for first post!


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## NatureFellow

Disarray said:


>


lmao had a good old laugh at this :b


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Fruitcake

^Hey that looks like me.


----------



## Joel




----------



## Ventura




----------



## Ventura




----------



## Ventura




----------



## Ventura




----------



## Ventura




----------



## Ventura




----------



## Don Gio




----------



## Don Gio




----------



## Don Gio




----------



## Nada

Nefury said:


>


----------



## papaSmurf

Joel said:


>


Hahaha, what a wonderful hombre Bill Murray is. The one in the top right is my favorite, I think.


----------



## Col

*dies from cuteness*


----------



## Evo




----------



## Cassabell




----------



## Evo




----------



## leave me alone




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Neutrino




----------



## MindOverMood

leave me alone said:


>


It already feels better


----------



## Cassabell




----------



## NatureFellow

leave me alone said:


>


This will be sure to turn a few heads...
no, really!


----------



## Evo

leave me alone said:


>


Haha... :teeth


----------



## Deathsmelody




----------



## Evo

BananaCat said:


> That is beautiful, where is it?


I don't know where the last one is from but the first two are from Indonesia.


----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Cassabell




----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Who

Whoever made this :nw


----------



## Evo




----------



## Who

:b


----------



## Bethy

Evo said:


>


Dead island? I would love to live there, but only if there is no zombies.


----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## Kailei

umm.. just a lil somefthingsz. nofthin 2 muches.


----------



## papaSmurf

Who said:


>


Speaking as a blanket fort enthusiast, I must say that this blanket fort is totally rad.


----------



## Nefury




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## NatureFellow

I would post a picture two things which ALWAYS make me feel better but it would get me a fast-track infraction. This considered, I will simply settle at cheap laughs at this tea kitteh. :um


----------



## Kakumbus




----------



## Owl-99

MindOverMood said:


>


Is that a Ocelot, its so cute


----------



## MindOverMood

Do want.


----------



## bkhill5

Kakumbus said:


>


Awwwwww It's adorrrrable:yes


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Evo




----------



## LordScott

me and my favorite guitarist.. ULI JON ROTH!!!!


----------



## LordScott

*Me and Uli! makes me smile*










Me and my favorite guitarist of all times.. Mister ULI JON ROTH!!!!!!!


----------



## LordScott

me and uli


----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## Roscoe

[/QUOTE]

Too bad leopard kitteh doesn't stay little forever!


----------



## heyJude

MindOverMood said:


>


True dat.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## NatureFellow

MindOverMood said:


>


That's pretty much how I feel, I have a lot of self respect so sometimes being a lone-wolf in a very pushy society makes me feel pretty baddass on the scale of 0 to baddass.


----------



## NatureFellow

MindOverMood said:


>


I'm just going to put myself in one of these chairs and then hardwire myself into the internet. 100% cabbage. 100% dedication. Get on my level.


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## NatureFellow

papaSmurf said:


>


Poison berries sitting in a tree
K-I-L-L-I-N-G
See what I did there.

thanks for understanding.
best regards, :um


----------



## Evo




----------



## Who

Evo said:


>


They look better irl. Those two giant glowing corn cobs.


----------



## Neutrino




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## NatureFellow

papaSmurf said:


>


He was told the dress code was 'smart casual'
I see no problems here.


----------



## B l o s s o m

tutliputli said:


> The world can't be that bad if creatures such as these exist, can it?


Howww adorable


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## pete993




----------



## Evo

SAS Lurker said:


> Mmmm... Off to dream some pleasant thoughts. :haha


:yes


----------



## Eraserhead

wickedlovely said:


> Never posting again.
> 
> :evil :evil :evil :evil :evil


How did you _do_ that? :sus


----------



## Eraserhead

papaSmurf said:


>


My country! :O


----------



## Zaiaku

Hamster stacks.


----------



## NatureFellow

Well the second one just look faked. They seriously cannot be happy crammed in there like immigrants trying to cross the border. 

BUT it's cute as hell.
thanks for understanding.


----------



## Zaiaku

NatureFellow said:


> Well the second one just look faked. They seriously cannot be happy crammed in there like immigrants trying to cross the border.
> 
> BUT it's cute as hell.
> thanks for understanding.


Pretty sure it's not Photoshopped. Hamsters really do love huddling and squishing their bodies into each other. It's super cute. :b


----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## KelsKels

Seeing and remembering how big the earth and universe is. Makes me and my problems feel small, in a good way.


----------



## AmericanZero

MindOverMood said:


>


Alright, I officially can't live without. My pup could use another friend too .


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Silent Image




----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## NatureFellow

papaSmurf said:


>


They think it's all nice and peaceful.
Let's wait to see their reaction when they realise they haven't got internet. :um


----------



## cubanscorpio




----------



## Neutrino




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Roscoe




----------



## Lasair




----------



## feels




----------



## Evo




----------



## Evo




----------



## NatureFellow

roscoe said:


>


awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Ventura




----------



## Ventura




----------



## Ventura




----------



## Ventura




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Ventura




----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## NatureFellow

Ventura said:


>


Sometimes I pretend that I am a duck and waddle around the house.
random? perhaps.


----------



## NatureFellow




----------



## Bianca12

My avatar makes me happy.


----------



## UgShy

NatureFellow said:


>


Lmao


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## NatureFellow




----------



## Nefury




----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## Neutrino




----------



## Eraserhead




----------



## Eraserhead




----------



## NatureFellow

wickedlovely said:


> :heart


I don't understand what this even means bro.


----------



## NatureFellow

Anyway, moving on.
This made me giggles.


----------



## Music Man

Dog licking *** (filter says no..):



















Not what they expected:





































Attempting to get out of the friend zone:


----------



## Voyager

Music Man said:


>


What the F did I just see. :no

This actually makes you feel better? 

edit: can't get this picture out of my head, what has been seen can't be unseen...


----------



## Fruitcake

Voyager said:


> What the F did I just see. :no
> 
> This actually makes you feel better?
> 
> edit: can't get this picture out of my head, what has been seen can't be unseen...


Same here hahaha. Why am I staring at it still...?

Definitely prefer the cute ***.


----------



## Voyager

Fruitcake said:


> Same here hahaha. Why am I staring at it still...?
> 
> Definitely prefer the cute ***.


Noooooo, why did you quote me? I had almost forgotten all about it, haha.


----------



## Fruitcake

Oopsies... :hide


----------



## Voyager

Solid proof that the world is not coming to an end, at least not today:


----------



## et1991

Lol. So sweet.


----------



## Music Man

Voyager said:


> What the F did I just see. :no
> 
> This actually makes you feel better?
> 
> edit: can't get this picture out of my head, what has been seen can't be unseen...


Well, I must admit it is a crap photo 

It makes me laugh, so makes me feel better!


----------



## NatureFellow

my favourite thread.


----------



## falling down

Eraserhead said:


> How did you _do_ that? :sus


like this


----------



## Music Man




----------



## NatureFellow

MusicMan where do you find all this hillarious stuff? :L


----------



## Music Man

NatureFellow said:


> MusicMan where do you find all this hillarious stuff? :L


A lot of it is from http://funnypictures.co.uk/

Go there and knock yourself out :boogie


----------



## Ventura




----------



## Ventura




----------



## Ventura




----------



## Ventura




----------



## Ventura




----------



## Ventura




----------



## Ventura




----------



## Ventura




----------



## Ventura




----------



## Ventura




----------



## Music Man




----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## Fruitcake

Music Man said:


>


xD Funniest gif I've ever seen.


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Ventura

^ Those are some cool pictures papaSmurf.


----------



## Ventura




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## SoWrongItsRight




----------



## papaSmurf

^So cute!


----------



## Fruitcake

mynameislacie said:


>


----------



## Johny

Fruitcake said:


>


They think they're people!


----------



## NatureFellow

papaSmurf said:


>


I read a book years ago where all the cities in the world moved around on mechanical legs, I wonder if it's concept art for that :um


----------



## Voyager




----------



## MadeinLithuania

NatureFellow said:


> I read a book years ago where all the cities in the world moved around on mechanical legs, I wonder if it's concept art for that :um


_I think that it's from Howl's Moving Castle_ :>
*http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0347149/*


----------



## papaSmurf

^Yep! It's a great movie.


----------



## NatureFellow

Voyager said:


>


WHAT A BADASS. :b
I approve of this.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## little_ghoul




----------



## Voyager

No worries, ents got your back!


----------



## MadeinLithuania

Madelyn said:


>


:afr:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha_Omfg_


----------



## Kaylee23

i'm sure any writer would get a kick out of this.lol


----------



## xTKsaucex

Fruitcake said:


>


"I say Betty, look at those weird human creatures staring at us and making strange noises"


----------



## Kaylee23

my favorite anime animal (I'm crocheting him as I type!) His name is Plue from Rave Master/ Fairy Tail the creator says he's a dog, but I think he is a mini-snowman. lol this picture is from Rave Master, when he gets his first taste of candy (his favorite food)


----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## LordScott




----------



## Voyager

Happy happy plankton.


----------



## NatureFellow

Voyager said:


> Happy happy plankton.


You made a funny :b


----------



## Kaylee23

my always hungry nephew. he wiggles a lot.lol I call him piggy  he jacked the spoon out of my hand when I was feeding him apple sauce.


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## 213

a pic of me and my boyfriend of course


----------



## NatureFellow

fetisha said:


>


Guess it could be worse, could be One Direction..:um


----------



## NatureFellow

Furious Ming said:


>


Sacrifices have to be made when you don't have a stool...:um


----------



## NatureFellow

213 said:


> a pic of me and my boyfriend of course


I have no idea who this dude is but I admire your insertion of face into the image. :um


----------



## 213

NatureFellow said:


> I have no idea who this dude is but I admire your insertion of face into the image. :um


thanks, its ryan gosling


----------



## Kaylee23

fetisha said:


>


awwwww look at those cheeks !


----------



## caughtinthematrix




----------



## millenniumman75

I totally saved that otter video


----------



## Kaylee23




----------



## LordScott

justin beiber getting shot in a movie... muahahah


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Fruitcake

^:mushy


----------



## Perkins




----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## NatureFellow

LordScott said:


> justin beiber getting shot in a movie... muahahah


I see he's terrible at acting, too. :um


----------



## Parcius

Check him out here: http://andyp89.deviantart.com/


----------



## Citrine




----------



## jim11




----------



## MindOverMood

I was so happy to see the sign as kid after a long drive there. It must be at least 4 years since I've been back there.


----------



## NatureFellow

MindOverMood said:


> I was so happy to see the sign as kid after a long drive there. It must be at least 4 years since I've been back there.


Wow you guys actually have welcome signs to your beaches?
Here in the UK there's just a rogue seagull that shats on your head as a welcoming gift. :um


----------



## Christa25




----------



## Citrine




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Voyager

Building carriers is a good skill to have.


----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Music Man




----------



## Neptunus

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/04/07/article-2126416-127F9FA4000005DC-880_964x378.jpg


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## AussiePea




----------



## One Man Wolfpack




----------



## coeur_brise

Parcius said:


> Check him out here: http://andyp89.deviantart.com/


 Awesome picture! Going to use this as avatar, hopefully no copyright infringement!


----------



## avoidobot3000

peekaboo! _I'm a mother****ing grasshopper_.


----------



## Voyager




----------



## Monotony




----------



## Perkins




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## NatureFellow




----------



## laura024




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Dan iel




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Furious Ming




----------



## Dissonance




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Stilla

AH the dog pics just kills me. :lol


----------



## MindOverMood

> While I've covered plenty of celebrities giving up time to visit cancer patients and lift spirits, I have to give credit to Ron Perlman for taking such charity to the next level.
> 
> The 62-year-old actor, currently enjoying a successful run on FX's hit series "Sons of Anarchy", recently spent four hours getting into makeup to once again become the superhero Hellboy. While earlier transformations were done for the two "Hellboy" films that starred Perlman - this one was all for the wish of a young cancer patient.
> 
> Six-year-old Zachary, who is currently fighting leukemia, expressed to the Make-A-Wish foundation that he would love to "meet and become Hellboy."
> 
> Spectral Motion, the same SFX company behind the "Hellboy" films, was more than happy to assist; with Perlman happy to sit down in the makeup chair to make Zachary's dream come true. "[He] also ordered a Hellboy sized meal of burgers, shakes, and fries for Zachary and his family and the entire Spectral crew to enjoy," a posting on Facebook reads.
> 
> You can check out more photos of the Zachary's special day on Spectral Motion's Facebook page here.


----------



## dullard




----------



## Rachelchloe

<33


----------



## earlgreytea

x


----------



## NumeroUno

earlgreytea said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/expresident/pictures-that-will-restore-your-faith-in-humanity
> 
> All of these! And also this:


LMAO. i love these - seem to get tons of them sent around in the office









+ love those 21 pictures that will restore your faith in humanity. touching. made my day <3


----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## feels




----------



## Vance

earlgreytea said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/expresident/pictures-that-will-restore-your-faith-in-humanity
> 
> All of these! And also this:


Omg that's amazing that just made my night


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## ImWeird

earlgreytea said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/expresident/pictures-that-will-restore-your-faith-in-humanity
> 
> All of these! And also this:





Monotony said:


>


Love them. Hah


----------



## pythonesque

MindOverMood said:


>


I can just imagine him saying this in that accent of his. :lol

Personally, I've always found this picture oddly amusing:


----------



## feels




----------



## pythonesque




----------



## Winds

Any nature portrait by Albert Bierstadt.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Nefury




----------



## sean88

feels said:


>


So beautiful, wow. Do you know where that is?


----------



## ApathyDivine




----------



## saltyleaf




----------



## Twelve Keyz

if I post them I might get banned...


----------



## Matomi




----------



## Vuldoc

so cute


----------



## godhelpme2




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## papaSmurf

It's much too large to post directly, but this is easily the best image I've seen today. Kate Beaton is so wonderful: http://www.harkavagrant.com/index.php?id=341


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## ShadyGFX




----------



## bunnyrarebit




----------



## feels




----------



## pythonesque

someone told me that this kitten looks deformed; but whatever, I just love cats.


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## pythonesque

^That made my day! :lol


----------



## feels




----------



## papaSmurf

^Neat!


----------



## Marakunda

Straight from my inspiration folder.


----------



## Dan W




----------



## Tangerine




----------



## ourwater




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## falling down

MindOverMood said:


>


dead puppies make you feel better?

i don't even...


----------



## Scorpio90




----------



## TheoBobTing

Tangerine said:


>


Got to love it when your laptop slaps you so much you cry.


----------



## Brasilia




----------



## IRSadface

The story of christian the lion never fails to make me feel good inside.


----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Barette

BeyondOsiris said:


>


That's so awesome! I can't imagine how excited they must've been when they got that!

Also: I totally read that response in his voice, complete with those contemplative pauses and everything.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark




----------



## BeyondOsiris

Barette said:


> That's so awesome! I can't imagine how excited they must've been when they got that!
> 
> Also: I totally read that response in his voice, complete with those contemplative pauses and everything.


Haha so did I!


----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## Chieve

tbyrfan said:


>


lol that's actually kind of cute


----------



## Brasilia




----------



## Elad

Not so much just "feeling good" pictures, more motivational.


----------



## rawrguy

BeyondOsiris said:


>


Thanks for sharing such an amazing photo! I can't believe this thread has over 1,000 posts and it was on the first page when I saw it. When I made this thread, I was feeling down and I just wanted to see pictures that made me feel better. I didn't think it would get such a response. I even forgot about this thread for several months after I first made it. Thanks to all of those who posted in the most successful thread I have ever made  I am unable to express how much gratitude I feel inside.


----------



## Scorpio90

So cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## rawrguy

^ hahah nicee

Here's a good quote:


----------



## feels




----------



## Canucklehead




----------



## Scorpio90

lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Sephiroth




----------



## Brasilia




----------



## Owl-99




----------



## Canucklehead




----------



## pastels




----------



## Raphael200

/









Now u know where i get mein signatures from.


----------



## MindOverMood

pastels said:


>


It didn't even need captions to make me laugh, the cats face was enought:lol


----------



## Raphael200

pastels said:


>


----------



## NeedleInTheHay




----------



## madisonjane




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## RenegadeReloaded

madisonjane said:


>


I would do that just to wet my hair, doing it for another reason is just like trying to ''pass out'' by holding your breath :um


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

General the Panda said:


> /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now u know where i get mein signatures from.


That would make the coolest superhero team every. Looks like the 80s incarnation of them.


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Reclus




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Not a picture but this guy makes me smile. I like his laugh.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## BrainInsect

I love roller coasters


----------



## notthatsure




----------



## Scorpio90




----------



## brandini734

*puppies*

Instant anti depressant


----------



## B l o s s o m




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## x7Stopeandstare

tutliputli said:


> The world can't be that bad if creatures such as these exist, can it?


OMG! THOSE BUNNIES ARE SO CUTE! 



MindOverMood said:


>


That puppy is doing the puppy face. o^o So much cuteness there.


----------



## rawrguy

Me in high school. I'm the second one to the left. This makes me feel better because it reminds me of the good times that I had in band.


----------



## falling down

Scorpio90 said:


>


Doubt it's that big.


----------



## Bluemonster

Story of my life xD


----------



## slytherin




----------



## jdeere7930

x7Stopeandstare said:


> OMG! THOSE BUNNIES ARE SO CUTE!
> 
> That puppy is doing the puppy face. o^o So much cuteness there.


Genius


----------



## Zeppelin




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## gof22

Epic and cute.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## drew02

avoidobot3000 said:


>


Where is this picture from?


----------



## falling down

drew02 said:


> Where is this picture from?


the internet


----------



## MindOverMood

drew02 said:


> Where is this picture from?


Most of them were blurry, except for this one that looks kind of air brushed. Didn't find a name though.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## drew02

MindOverMood said:


> Most of them were blurry, except for this one that looks kind of air brushed. Didn't find a name though.


Do you know her name?


----------



## falling down

drew02 said:


> Do you know her name?


Generic hot blonde with pushed up breasts #8?


----------



## Perfectionist

MiMiK said:


>


Yeah OK I laughed. Pretty loudly.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## falling down

^^not funny


----------



## pastels




----------



## falling down

^^also not funny


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I'm developing chronic non-hugged-iness (does that word even exist ?)


----------



## thewall

MindOverMood said:


>


Do you know what kind of dog that is?


----------



## MindOverMood

thewall said:


> Do you know what kind of dog that is?


My guess would be that it's a Australian Shepherd


----------



## thewall

MindOverMood said:


> My guess would be that it's a Australian Shepherd


Ohhh yeah, I think you're right. I asked because I've seen someone walking a similar looking dog around my neighborhood and I thought it was really pretty. I love the chocolate color with the light eyes, and the floppy ears are so cute!


----------



## MiMiK

falling down said:


> ^^not funny


i know, the only reason i posted it was because of the 4th picture. about the dragon lol


----------



## MindOverMood

thewall said:


> Ohhh yeah, I think you're right. I asked because I've seen someone walking a similar looking dog around my neighborhood and I thought it was really pretty. *I love the chocolate color with the light eyes, and the floppy ears are so cute!*


A button down shirt is always a nice touch too..


----------



## thewall

MindOverMood said:


> A button down shirt is always a nice touch too..


Indeed!


----------



## madisonjane




----------



## Brasilia




----------



## falling down

madisonjane said:


>


Those Jonas brothers know their magic.


----------



## drganon




----------



## MCHB




----------



## rawrguy

Memories. My favorite power ranger.


----------



## cosmicslop

love it.


----------



## papaSmurf

(apologies for the hugeness)


----------



## catcharay

This otter is so damn cute: he is crying


----------



## rymo

papaSmurf said:


>


What are these pictures from? They're quite striking


----------



## papaSmurf

Teehee.












rymo said:


> What are these pictures from? They're quite striking


They're all by a guy named Kilian Eng


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Bawsome

papaSmurf said:


> (apologies for the hugeness)


That art is so cool! whats the name of the artist?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Anything by Afremov.


----------



## eveningbat

rawrguy said:


> Post pictures that make can you feel better whenever you're in a depressed mood:yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ this totally made me "awww"


Cute.


----------



## cosmicslop

Now you know.


----------



## rawrguy

eveningbat said:


> Cute.


Yup. Thanks 

Here's another pic that makes me laugh:


----------



## Bawsome

This is a really long picture.


----------



## rawrguy

^Beautiful. Hard for me to believe that it is true though...


----------



## IdontMind

^^ I really liked that one too. 

Maybe I'll try to remember that next time I'm feeling down.


----------



## Bawsome

I like the message, just be yourself, there is enough people on this planet for there to be someone for somebody

Another crazy long one.


----------



## rawrguy

^ I can definitely relate to that girl. Bravo sir.


----------



## burlesquefox




----------



## burlesquefox

i don't know why, but pictures like this makes me calmer


----------



## grenchen

Eraserhead said:


>


i have no idea but, yeaahh i like THAT


----------



## Snow Bunny

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Anything by Afremov.


I just googled Afremov. They're FABULOUS. :clap



Bawsome said:


> I like the message, just be yourself, there is enough people on this planet for there to be someone for somebody
> 
> Another crazy long one.


Love this one.


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## riptide991

After years of cats getting the spotlight I think it's fair that owls are taking over.


----------



## Elad

Somewhere earlier in this thread I posted an image of Oscar Pristorius running at the olympics without actual legs..just scratch that since he is now a murderous gf killer.


----------



## loneranger

kehcorpz said:


> After years of cats getting the spotlight I think it's fair that owls are taking over.


LOL, adorable pics. I love Pygmy Owls!


----------



## cafune




----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

papaSmurf said:


>


Love the second one


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

But then it makes me sad 'coz I want to live somewhere beautiful. Here it's more like:










(except more trashy, and the sky isn't always beautiful.)


----------



## cmed




----------



## ImWeird

cmed said:


>


I like this a lot.


----------



## Brasilia

cmed said:


>


The irony is that the plastic chair is more likely to move than the mule.


----------



## cafune




----------



## morrgie




----------



## brian k




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Donnie in the Dark




----------



## cafune

(Huh, words look like a prison uniform...)


----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## probably offline




----------



## HilarityEnsues

Middle bottom, R.I.P Grandma. May 23rd 1940 - March 12th 2012


----------



## JEK68

In contrast to the lovely post above.


----------



## AlchemyFire

Legolas


----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## 9mm




----------



## probably offline




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Charmander

^ :rofl


----------



## MindOverMood

cafune said:


>


Cutest picture I've ever seen


----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## rawrguy

cmed said:


>


Brilliant post mate!


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## cafune




----------



## probably offline




----------



## xperit

cafune said:


>


That looks amazing, where's that from?


----------



## Minkiro




----------



## cafune

xperit said:


> That looks amazing, where's that from?


Oulanka National Park, Finland

---


----------



## lzzy




----------



## Bawsome

:lol^


----------



## Brasilia

^ Ahaha Lzzy!


----------



## cafune

^ What a perfect colour combination.

---


----------



## rawrguy

cafune said:


>


"Mirror, mirror, on the the wall
Show me the future of us all"

Love it.

---


----------



## Josh2323

^^^^^^ so fuc_ing true


----------



## rawrguy

Me in the mornings:


----------



## madisonjane




----------



## rawrguy

^:um

---


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Raphael200




----------



## madisonjane




----------



## rawrguy

^haha i remember that guy

---


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## mistylake




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Bawsome

rawrguy said:


>


Videoo


----------



## rawrguy

Bawsome said:


> Videoo


I have already seen it. Great video 

---


----------



## MCHB




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## nickelbird

Because its so beautiful... My favorite place is underwater, and some day I'll have a mermaid tail just as beautiful as that one, and I'll go to tropical reefs and swim for hours, playing with fish and sunning on the beach.. le sigh.. it makes me feel sparkly and warm.


----------



## notna




----------



## probably offline




----------



## vancouver

probably offline said:


>


lol


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Junicorn




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Raphael200




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## bobbythegr8

Beautiful girls.


----------



## Diáfanos

Swag power level over 9000


----------



## Diáfanos

rawrguy said:


>


Sorry Op I dont get this one, care to elaborate?
I've been living under a rock.


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## rawrguy

ksatria said:


> Sorry Op I dont get this one, care to elaborate?
> I've been living under a rock.


That is Vladamir Putin, president of Russia. The picture is making fun of his name by putting it into a pun. Americans like making fun of the russians because there has always been tension between us since the cold war... Plus we just like making fun of public figures in general.


----------



## Northern Lights

Always makes me feel better...


----------



## vancouver




----------



## zomgz




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## amene

dontwaitupforme said:


> View attachment 19417


That would feel so good right now..


----------



## DarrellLicht

rawrguy said:


>


This did not make me feel better... :um


----------



## rawrguy

moroff said:


> This did not make me feel better... :um


Overly attached girlfriend always makes me laugh :yes... though that specific picture did make me cringe a little.


----------



## Zatch

Seeing this picture always reminds me of how fun I can be:










Took it for a group of friends when someone said something about wearing a jacket on their head, can't remember entirely. Was a funny story, though, that chat was crazy.

Also, is that you in those pics, zomgz? You really look beautiful, great camera quality, too. =O


----------



## rawrguy

かわいい～


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Khantko




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Lish3rs




----------



## Lish3rs




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

rawrguy said:


>


 This is awesome!!  It actually reminds me of myself :lol


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Elad

Give this is a shot, it might seem silly in the beginning but soon you'll understand. Pretty amazing, always makes me feel better.


----------



## rawrguy

^:haha


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## avocado95




----------



## TicklemeRingo

^lol that's awesome!


----------



## CWe




----------



## Frostbite

rawrguy said:


>


ahahah I gotta post this in the next "Am I Ugly thread"


----------



## Buerhle




----------



## Buerhle

CWe said:


>


:boogie
:clap :clap :clap


----------



## rawrguy

Frostbite said:


> ahahah I gotta post this in the next "Am I Ugly thread"


:haha


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Diáfanos




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## ak3891

Seeing pictures of beautiful people.


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Robot the Human

This was suppose to be entitled "The things we do for love."


----------



## JS13




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Raphael200




----------



## cafune




----------



## russianruby

Took this from inside my house


----------



## Bawsome

kinda long but worth it


http://imgur.com/OHjsx


----------



## rawrguy

Bawsome said:


> kinda long but worth it
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/OHjsx


That ending took me by surprise.


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

rawrguy said:


>


OMFG I really wanna play that now! :eyes


----------



## Farideh

My own avatar photo.


----------



## rawrguy

ItsEasierToRun said:


> OMFG I really wanna play that now! :eyes


:ditto :yes


----------



## Freiheit




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Minkiro




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Rainbat




----------



## Life Aint No Joke

1 v 1 me pusy *****


----------



## Elad

Life Aint No Joke said:


> 1 v 1 me pusy *****


lol


----------



## vancouver

Elad said:


> lol


lmao .... oh Bosh


----------



## lzzy




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## NoHeart




----------



## rawrguy

Life Aint No Joke said:


> 1 v 1 me pusy *****


I honestly don't see why posts like these get to stay up on the forum. While my post that said that Justin Bieber dressed like a "gay farmer" for the prime minster of Canada gets a warning and taken down. Mods here are just bias I guess...


----------



## Life Aint No Joke

rawrguy said:


> I honestly don't see why posts like these get to stay up on the forum. While my post that said that Justin Bieber dressed like a "gay farmer" for the prime minster of Canada gets a warning and taken down. Mods here are just bias I guess...


Why cause issues bro?


----------



## rawrguy

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Why cause issues bro?


I guess I'm just really pissed off today.


----------



## Bawsome

Full Album


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## tbyrfan

lzzy said:


>


oh

my

GOD!!!!


----------



## Chieve

rawrguy said:


> Brilliant post mate!


so true, i like this a lot haha

it also reminds me of my dog, we have a small wooden board to separate the kitchen from the dining room from my dogs so they dont pee on the rugs, and my big dog can easily step over it...yet he's to afraid to...and if the board moves a budge he gets scared...


----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

My profile pic for some reason.. :b


----------



## PandaBearx

Kirby from chicken little


----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## Destabilise

legends


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

:troll


----------



## AussiePea

ItsEasierToRun said:


> :troll


Who am I kidding, sleep is for the weak anyway...


----------



## cosmicslop

envious


----------



## Makiz




----------



## Noll




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Mersault




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Mersault

:/


----------



## zomgz

Makiz said:


>


Wow she's ripped! I'm jealous.


----------



## Canucklehead

zomgz said:


> Wow she's ripped! I'm jealous.


roids


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Esugi78

Love this so much, ty for this!!! Inception lvl infinite :O



Bawsome said:


>


----------



## rawrguy

Esugi78 said:


> Love this so much, ty for this!!! Inception lvl infinite :O


My thoughts, exactly


----------



## zomgz




----------



## Makiz

Canucklehead said:


> roids


Not sure if serious.


----------



## cafune

This kills me. WHY DON'T I HAVE A CAT. ಢ_ಥ


----------



## Bawsome

Esugi78 said:


> Love this so much, ty for this!!! Inception lvl infinite :O


ha ha









^worth opening in a new tab


----------



## Raphael200




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

This is my exact reaction to complex mathematics..


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Raphael200




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Raphael200




----------



## Mersault

:um


----------



## cosmicslop

omg, she looks like a total bamf hbic. i want to live vicariously through her.


----------



## Mersault




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## PandaBearx

I think I need to sleep....


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Raphael200




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Bawsome

rawrguy said:


>


ha ha yea, or do you ever get the one where it feels like you woke up because you where suffocating?


----------



## rawrguy

Bawsome said:


> ha ha yea, or do you ever get the one where it feels like you woke up because you where suffocating?


Only once or twice. Falling is more common for me. Once, when I was a child, I had a dream that an alien (similar looking to slenderman) was suffocating me in my sleep. Then I woke up.


----------



## zomgz




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Glass Child




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## justanotherbird

me and oliver


----------



## whatevzers




----------



## SnowFlakesFire




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## alenclaud




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## musiclover55

Love me some Batman!


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Raphael200




----------



## alenclaud

Dog stole his spot.


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## NormalLad




----------



## Raphael200




----------



## leftnips




----------



## Raphael200




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## SnowFlakesFire

I am in love with her


----------



## Charmander




----------



## laura024




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## alenclaud




----------



## laura024




----------



## Derailing




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## probably offline

I want it on my wall


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## cafune




----------



## Riddles

One of my hunting dogs. My daughter has done some pretty funny stuff to em always good for a laugh
http://


----------



## FUBAR

I wish i was a kitten and the world was only populated by kittens. The world would be such a better place. No war, no class society, no discrimination, no judgments, no racism, no backstabbing, only love.


----------



## laura024




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Derailing




----------



## Mersault

This is an Axolotl:


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## CharmedOne

jon snow said:


>


After that, he needs this...


----------



## Mania

They're not allowed on SAS (no it's not porn).


----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## zomgz

...and I'm not completely sure why but Lana makes me feel better.


----------



## Grog

View attachment 27602

This was posted previously by someone else 
I find this to inspire me to get back int what I love and where I feel most comfortable in the world


----------



## belle102

This always makes me laugh


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Noll




----------



## h00dz

Mersault said:


>


I really like this.


----------



## CharmedOne

Mania said:


> They're not allowed on SAS (no it's not porn).


You can't just bring them up and then not tell us what they are... Spill it. Lol.


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Nefury

motivational gold stars



http://imgur.com/OcQIw


----------



## cafune

Bawsome said:


>


That is magical.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

cafune said:


>


Oh my god, you found my biography. But no, that basically is the story of my life.


----------



## cafune

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh my god, you found my biography. But no, that basically is the story of my life.


Exactly why I love it. It's so comforting to have someone else pen your feelings so perfectly, it's like you spoke those words yourself. It's from Paulo Coelho's _Brida_, btw.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Morrissey, because his lyrics make me feel less weird.


----------



## TicklemeRingo




----------



## GangsterOfLove

:yes


----------



## Glass Child

plsss


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## h00dz

Bawsome said:


>


I feel like I'm starting into the soul of the universe :um


----------



## Daveyboy




----------



## Owl-99




----------



## Bawsome

h00dz said:


> I feel like I'm starting into the soul of the universe :um


eye, it made me feel strangely nostalgic.. like i had seen it before when i was kid.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Noll

i wanna party with them.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Noll said:


> i wanna party with them.


Makes me think of Swedish Meal Time. (youtube series)


----------



## KelsKels

Daveyboy said:


>


----------



## Noll

Persephone The Dread said:


> Makes me think of Swedish Meal Time. (youtube series)


haha me too now that you mention it. everyone in Sweden is totally like that =P


----------



## h00dz

Persephone The Dread said:


> Makes me think of Swedish Meal Time. (youtube series)





Noll said:


> haha me too now that you mention it. everyone in Sweden is totally like that =P


Is that like some Swedish version of epic meal time?


----------



## Noll

h00dz said:


> Is that like some Swedish version of epic meal time?


not really. all they have in common is that they cook food. Regular Ordinary Swedish Meal Time. i don't watch it though, i just can't watch people cook meat anymore. grosses me out.


----------



## TenEyck

makes me feel good the same way a depressing movie dose


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I miss hiking through the Sierras.


----------



## Gus954




----------



## Noll

Russian hipsters.


----------



## JitteryJack

Majestic!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

RelinquishedHell said:


> I miss hiking through the Sierras.


:O <3


----------



## Persephone The Dread

JitteryJack said:


> Majestic!


This I find interesting. It's kind of like American Gothic meets East Asian.


----------



## rawrguy

Taken by yours truly


----------



## h00dz

JitteryJack said:


> Majestic!


For some reason I get this haunted house vibe D:


----------



## alenclaud

this makes me feel better every time.


----------



## cafune




----------



## cosmicslop

^ Those pictures are really good. I feel better!

This breed of paper mache dreadlocked dog takes my mind off everything for the sheer confusion/curiosity my brain needs to process when I look at it.


----------



## Bawsome

cafune said:


>


Ha ha that is awesome



cosmicslop said:


> ^ Those pictures are really good. I feel better!
> 
> This breed of paper mache dreadlocked dog takes my mind off everything for the sheer confusion/curiosity my brain needs to process when I look at it.


Jesus


----------



## Glass Child

I really love the moon.


----------



## rawrguy

cosmicslop said:


> ^ Those pictures are really good. I feel better!
> 
> This breed of paper mache dreadlocked dog takes my mind off everything for the sheer confusion/curiosity my brain needs to process when I look at it.


How does that dog even able to breathe? :um


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Owl-99

Beautiful Rhododendron in my garden


----------



## cafune

Glass Child said:


> I really love the moon.


Yes! Me, too. That's an enchanting reflection pic.

on that note:






























































I'm sorry this is so long.


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## rawrguy

The feels


----------



## nataliej




----------



## housebunny




----------



## AlchemyFire




----------



## Bawsome

nataliej said:


>


:lol


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## CWe

AlchemyFire said:


>


Cute pic!


----------



## MovinOnUp

Me, my man and his little princess  I always look at this and smile if I'm having a down day  xx


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## AlchemyFire

CWe said:


> Cute pic!


I swear the third frame is the most adorable thing I've ever seen :b


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## housebunny

These are all really nice. I really like that green scene, it's so peaceful.


----------



## housebunny




----------



## Persephone The Dread

MovinOnUp said:


> Me, my man and his little princess  I always look at this and smile if I'm having a down day  xx


aw, this is a really cute photo.


----------



## joked35




----------



## rawrguy

My hairless body resembles this Sphynx


----------



## Mersault

That is just too creepy. A bow-tie? :no


----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## RelinquishedHell

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I am not joking. Seeing the real results of our civilized society reinforces my wish to not participate in it. Thus, I don't have to be normal, since the result of normal is crap. Thus, I feel better about myself. That, and being reminded of how lucky I am.


I agree. Normal is a bad thing and not something to strive for.


----------



## Aquisse




----------



## Jesuszilla

cosmicslop said:


> ^ Those pictures are really good. I feel better!
> 
> This breed of paper mache dreadlocked dog takes my mind off everything for the sheer confusion/curiosity my brain needs to process when I look at it.


My uncle has a dog like that. Called a komonnor or something like that. He's a sweet big boy too.


----------



## Bawsome

likeaspacemonkey said:


> :high5


I agree that you shouldn't ignore the bad things that are going on in the world, though i am different in the way I find it a good motivation to change my self for the better, as long as you are on this planet your are part of it whether you like it or not, so my idea is if i change my self for the better i can do something about even if it is minuscule. Change yourself and you change the world and all dat.

Human behavior expresses its self like a fractal, a small change in the basic formal results in a dramatic change in the overall pattern or systems in this case.


----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## Heartbreaker




----------



## h00dz

Heartbreaker said:


>


Rofl, this picture is best picture.


----------



## Subject 1




----------



## fizamalik

Beautiful and fantastic all pics collations shearing.
Keep it up.


----------



## Bawsome

..... ಥ_ಥ


----------



## h00dz

Bawsome said:


> ..... ಥ_ಥ


Oh my GOD I love this.

:cry


----------



## Elad

I've found that baby animal gifs greatly improve my mood, so long as they aren't cats.. cats are so played out now. I love watching baby turtles, swimming, running, ****ing, wai.. what? yeah baby turtles man. fuark.


----------



## Mehab

Turtles are so awesome...


----------



## Mlochail

Bawsome said:


> ..... ಥ_ಥ


So nice... T-T


----------



## rawrguy

Bawsome said:


> ..... ಥ_ಥ


*slow clap*


----------



## Owl-99




----------



## MiMiK

:teeth


----------



## Raphael200

Bawsome said:


> ..... ಥ_ಥ


This is awezome!


----------



## rawrguy

A friend from high school hitch hiked all the way from Colorado just to visit me for a few days here in Las Vegas, NV. Here we were practicing with our guitars so we can play on the streets to make a couple quick bucks.


----------



## Northern Lights

rawrguy said:


> A friend from high school hitch hiked all the way from Colorado just to visit me for a few days here in Las Vegas, NV. Here we were practicing with our guitars so we can play on the streets to make a couple quick bucks.


Awesome! :clap


----------



## Raphael200




----------



## rawrguy

Northern Lights said:


> Awesome! :clap


Indeed :yes


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Raphael200




----------



## Northern Lights




----------



## Raphael200




----------



## Raphael200

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Woweyay, Raphe! You're a freak!


----------



## h00dz




----------



## housebunny

Fruitcake said:


>


Damn right!


----------



## rawrguy

Makes me feel better and worse at the same time.


----------



## myhalo123




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## HopefulDreamer

Kittens


----------



## Raphael200




----------



## h00dz

Raphael200 said:


>


Love this.

But also:


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Parsnip




----------



## AceEmoKid

This kid is so adorable.  And I'm envious of their hat, too.


----------



## rawrguy

Such hope

Very change


----------



## noscreenname




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

rawrguy said:


> Such hope
> 
> Very change


This is one meme I will never understand.. :lol


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Parsnip




----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## Elad

Bawsome said:


>


This is so awesome, but now I feel nauseous.


----------



## AussiePea

Knowing that feeling, it's quite special.


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Raphael200




----------



## Bawsome

Nikola Tesla, being a pimp.


----------



## lisbeth

I love this. Their wings are just like dried leaves. It's like they're part of the tree.



Parsnip said:


>


I wanna be there right now.


----------



## Northern Lights




----------



## Nefury




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## rsaeachao21

:teeth


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## lisbeth

This is a picture of a frog that has swallowed a Christmas tree light.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I love abandoned places especially like theatres/hospitals/other large buildings. This photographer has an interesting way of editing? (hdr?) his photos to make them seem bright and cheerful despite the decayed subject matter. It's an interesting contrast.



















I'm sorry for how big these are.

One more because this one is lovely, it's of an abandoned church. The title seems appropriate too 'the colors remain.'


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays




----------



## Kalliber

Wacky Wednesdays said:


>


I love this


----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## Raphael200




----------



## Bawsome




----------



## louiselouisa

:bash


----------



## Raphael200

This pic makes me feel real good :b


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Hilla

rawrguy said:


>


^:lol


----------



## crimeclub

probably offline said:


>


Reported for being a photo of cannibalism.


----------



## mattiemoocow




----------



## Citrine

^daaaw


----------



## probably offline




----------



## cosmicslop

Holiday season themed pics


----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## AceEmoKid

rawrguy said:


>


----------



## mattiemoocow




----------



## MiMiK

santa came early baby!


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## TrippyKaz

My dog Lolka ;>
Shes a border collie


----------



## cafune




----------



## Tokztero




----------



## Ally




----------



## Bawsome

Check out this flower 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









OMG NOOO ITS A....

Preying mantis


----------



## probably offline

Bawsome said:


> Check out this flower
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG NOOO ITS A....
> 
> Preying mantis


I'm in love (◕‿◕✿)


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## anyoldkindofday

Bawsome said:


> Check out this flower
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG NOOO ITS A....
> 
> Preying mantis


Wow I had to watch at least five times before I understood what was going on, that's some amazing camouflage.


----------



## rawrguy

A huge chunk of my childhood died with this man. Kinda makes me feel better and more sad at the same time.


----------



## MellyBee89

Puppy and music ^_^

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## RelinquishedHell

MiMiK said:


> santa came early baby!


We should hang out sometime :twisted


----------



## Bawsome

http://imgur.com/9CjMA


----------



## zomgz

MiMiK said:


> santa came early baby!


Do I count $3,400?


----------



## MiMiK

zomgz said:


> Do I count $3,400?


lol yea, there seems to be a couple missing :sus, was drunk when i posted...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

http://imgur.com/0vJFK


Too many to link individually here.


----------



## Elad




----------



## Bawsome

Elad said:


>


Epic


----------



## rawrguy

Elad said:


>


Incredibly moving

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Here's some feels for Anime fans:


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## cuppy

^:lol


----------



## Billius

This pic is a bit of an in joke.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Pinkamena is so beautiful. ;_;

Also laughing at this:










Would go so well with the "mean muggin with a cutesy pose" thread.


----------



## monotonous




----------



## Donnie in the Dark

cuppy said:


> ^:lol


 Watermelons are the most emotionally-generous fruit.:yes


----------



## ravens




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## GiftofGABA




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Citrine




----------



## FUBAR

Love it.


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## h00dz

MiMiK said:


>


:yes


----------



## rawrguy

MiMiK said:


>


Story of my life :cry


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## cat001

These little beauties always put a smile on my face, this one in the picture is Vincent


----------



## cuppy

this always makes me happy :3


----------



## h00dz

cuppy said:


> this always makes me happy :3


Tough guys are really softies <3


----------



## Citrine




----------



## Elad




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Citrine




----------



## probably offline




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Mr Bacon




----------



## Whatev




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Citrine




----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Love.


----------



## lisbeth

DOG SELFIE.


----------



## Elad




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## straightarrows

Persephone The Dread said:


> I love abandoned places especially like theatres/hospitals/other large buildings. This photographer has an interesting way of editing? (hdr?) his photos to make them seem bright and cheerful despite the decayed subject matter. It's an interesting contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for how big these are.
> 
> One more because this one is lovely, it's of an abandoned church. The title seems appropriate too 'the colors remain.'


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/abandoned-builidings-places-174205/


----------



## kiwikiwi

Spanish girl from Canary Islands, im just looking for old pictures from that place since that's my heritage and her face is familiar for some reason


----------



## Stilla

lisbeth said:


> DOG SELFIE.


LOVE THIS.










Dogs smiling are the best.


----------



## probably offline

MiMiK said:


>


Oh my god, his face in the second one

ps. he wasn't even looking at that woman, though


----------



## fight2finish




----------



## calichick

Barbie exposed without makeup!!


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Stilla




----------



## AceEmoKid

not only is this a nice gesture, but snowy landscapes fill me with fuzzies.










and:










finally:










i wish all restaurants/eateries would donate their surplus food.


----------



## probably offline

This gif makes me feel like living. I know that sounds cheesy, but deal with it. I've looked at it, over and over, and each time I've seen something new that's absolutely stunning and fascinating. So much beauty and science in one gif.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

RelinquishedHell said:


>


awwww kittens. I still find that weird though actually because I was always taught that black cats were good luck, but I think that might just be a family thing lol.

edit: nope it's a British thing apparently, that makes more sense I guess. 










aww, that's so sweet.


----------



## cafune

probably offline said:


> This gif makes me feel like living. I know that sounds cheesy, but deal with it. *I've looked at it, over and over, and each time I've seen something new that's absolutely stunning and fascinating.* So much beauty and science in one gif.


Oh whoa, this is positively mesmerizing iui

That line made me look at it for much longer, and you're right: there are so many details that I missed initially (yay perspective). Also, I'm so grateful for digital imaging.


----------



## fight2finish

AceEmoKid said:


> not only is this a nice gesture, but snowy landscapes fill me with fuzzies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish all restaurants/eateries would donate their surplus food.


Wow that's excellent. I used to work at Boston Market and they made us go around with a big trash can and dump all the perfectly good food at the end of the night... they said they didn't want a lawsuit if someone, even a homeless person, sued them... I didn't stay there long.

When everyone around you just sucks you dry, pics like these remind me that not everyone is a taker.


----------



## fight2finish

probably offline said:


> This gif makes me feel like living. I know that sounds cheesy, but deal with it. I've looked at it, over and over, and each time I've seen something new that's absolutely stunning and fascinating. So much beauty and science in one gif.


Wow! Doesn't sound cheesy at all. So much life packed in simplicity. Makes me want to get back to the essence of art and get away from altered reality a.k.a. graphic design and Photoshop. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## CEB32

Hopefully that doesnt break the forum too much


----------



## CEB32

Seems i was being optimistic


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Perkins

California moon taken tonight at 8:05 PM, 3/14/2014.


----------



## Tangerine

Pretty much everything on : http://pleasestopbeingsad.tumblr.com/


----------



## Stilla




----------



## Elad

Stilla said:


>


this seriously just killed me

need more dog pics itt


----------



## AceEmoKid

i think i'm gonna die halp me pls


----------



## kjwkjw




----------



## AceEmoKid

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










;_;


----------



## BizarreReverend

I pass this little guy every time I'm out for a walk. We've become quite close.


----------



## matmad94




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## cafune

[SPOILER="READ THIS"]The blue-ringed octopus is only 12-20 cm (5-8 in), but have have venom deadly enough to kill a full grown man within only a few minutes. Their motion of exposure in saliva via painless bites leaving victims unaware of envenomication until respiratory depression sets in. They produce the most potent natural neurotoxin known as tetrodotoxin (the same toxin as pufferfish and some dart frogs). For scale it is 10,000 times more powerful than cyanide or one bite being enough to kill 26 adult humans within minutes and what's more it has no available anti-venom. Death will usually occur a couple minutes after exposure with the main cause of death being suffocation due to lack of oxygen to the brain via paralysis and then cardiac arrest from inhibited sodium channels. The side effects can be nausea, respiratory arrest, heart failure, partial or total blindness, severe and sometimes total paralysis. The paralysis will leave an affected individual completely conscious and aware and is usually painless. Although bite survival rates are low one could be cured through a medical ventilator by physically removing the toxin. Finally, bites are actually very rare considering that the blue-octopus is very docile and tolerant, nocturnal, and very quick to flee.[/SPOILER]


----------



## NormalLad

BizarreReverend said:


> I pass this little guy every time I'm out for a walk. We've become quite close.


Www he/she is soo cute! You're a lucky guy


----------



## Ally




----------



## loneliness




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## error404




----------



## AussiePea




----------



## oood




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## cafune

animals animals animals!


----------



## cafune

also!


----------



## AceEmoKid

^ Those gifs. :eyes Mesmerizing and breathtaking. Also, cute flailing polar bear in the meadow. <3


----------



## Marakunda

My desktop background...


----------



## euphoria04

cafune said:


> also!


:blank


----------



## cafune

euphoria04 said:


> :blank


They're poor misunderstood creatures!









(there, there)

[SPOILER=click]








[/SPOILER]


----------



## euphoria04

cafune said:


> They're poor misunderstood creatures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (there, there)
> 
> [SPOILER=click]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]












[spoiler=halp]








[/spoiler]


----------



## cafune

^ I hope you've since recovered :3

























(grumpy dogs in flight ;D)


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## probably offline




----------



## cafune

*dies*


----------



## cafune




----------



## AceEmoKid

^ Eugh. *shudders* The eyelash extreme close ups freak me out, and I couldn't imagine the feeling of eyelashes against eyelashes (and potentially the actual eyeball) would feel pleasant. I would probably get squeamish and immediately jerk away.


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## rawrguy

Last pic is what I feel when I study Japanese...


----------



## Justlittleme

I like Jupiter, it's big and orange and a tad bit strange.


----------



## Justlittleme

AceEmoKid said:


>


awwww haha


----------



## Justlittleme

Nefury said:


>


OMG LOL sorry But I just had to comment. WOW! lol


----------



## cosmicslop

I love this photograph of a 13 year old Mongolian eagle huntress. She's the only girl in the world who does it too.










edit: also this. lmao










I would _never_.


----------



## Elad

purebread puppy


----------



## Stilla

^You must have the best tumblr ever.


----------



## cafune

I want this cat, niao :3


----------



## crimeclub

Because their music always brightens my day.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I could stare at this animation for hours. It's high resolution enough to fill up my entire screen and still be clear; I might make it my screensaver. So peaceful and quaint.


----------



## Blushy




----------



## Blushy




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## flarf




----------



## probably offline

Elad said:


>


----------



## Elad

animals make me feel better. especially dogs.


----------



## Elad




----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## Blushy




----------



## Blushy




----------



## rawrguy

^Sad... but true


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## cmed




----------



## Elad




----------



## Mr Bacon

Elad said:


>


This one never fails to make me smile. I want some of dat attitude!


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## probably offline

^
Perfect.



Elad said:


>


Someone didn't get the memo about how 69 works.


----------



## Mersault




----------



## Stilla




----------



## Kalliber

probably offline said:


> ^
> Perfect.
> 
> Someone didn't get the memo about how 69 works.


omg lol


----------



## tronjheim

Alumni homecoming 2012; high school class of 2006. The people here were from different sections in our year yet they nonetheless took me as one of their own when I went alone to the homecoming; I was the only one who attended that year's homecoming from my section.


----------



## Paranoia vs Anxiety

Don't have the pic on my laptop, but a photo of my LDG with my name, artistically painted on the arch of her left cheekbone.

Seeing her face, always makes me happy.
Seeing that pic, always makes me feel better about myself. 


Pictures that make you feel better, are the ones you can see yourself in, reminding you, you're not alone


----------



## cafune

Infamoose said:


> Spent a minute looking for this thread in the entertainment section. This is the *second* time the site has moved my incongruous threads into their correct section.
> 
> This is upsetting...and extremely trivial.


Make that third; it's so unnecessary Q_Q

This thread isn't going to get nearly as many views/replies as it did before (it's already happening), RIP.


----------



## Mousey9




----------



## guitarmatt




----------



## alexnsa

Mean?


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Starless Sneetch

This is a video, but what the heck.






So sweet! I really enjoy Tommy's videos. They are so inspiring.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm sorry for turning this thread into my tumblr. I have issues.


----------



## Elad

what was the point in moving this thread? now its just hard to find.


----------



## h00dz

guitarmatt said:


>


Love it!


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Whatev




----------



## SmartCar




----------



## ellz

I have no idea why...


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Cheburashka!


----------



## Autumn26




----------



## Whatev




----------



## TenYears

*Hot Undies Run!*

A two mile pub run in your undies that benefits MDA. Pure genius, whoever thought this up. Houston, TX June 28th. Gotta gets me some runnin' shoes.


----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## T Studdly




----------



## Solomatrix

SmartCar said:


>


That little doggy has great balance!


----------



## Stilla




----------



## Robot the Human




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## diamondheart89




----------



## Tadashi




----------



## Tadashi

Stilla said:


>


lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Catty

This is my favourite thread


----------



## Perkins




----------



## Marko3




----------



## Citrine

^ daw


----------



## cosmicslop

meditative


----------



## beli mawr




----------



## RainingLotus




----------



## Hellrazor




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

these are Quokkas


----------



## Elad

A dog a day keeps depression away.


----------



## Fruitcake

Omg moths are actually just furry fairies. I can't believe these moth gifs they are just like some kind of mythical creature that's been transportalled into this world from a fantasy book written by someone who really likes bunnys and cute tiny fluffy things argh >n< I wish they were bigger so I could hug them.


----------



## Elad

Seriously can a mod move this back into the photo albums section, putting it in positive thinking has positively killed it.







































Fruitcake said:


> Omg moths are actually just furry fairies. I can't believe these moth gifs they are just like some kind of mythical creature that's been transportalled into this world from a fantasy book written by someone who really likes bunnys and cute tiny fluffy things argh >n< I wish they were bigger so I could hug them.


I always thought moths got a raw deal, they are so harmless and furry but no one seems to like them. Compared to butterflies that everyone loves and admire, they are like the werewolf version, beauty and the beast kind of thing.


----------



## Cyclonic




----------



## CatFiend




----------



## Fruitcake

aw jeeez
goats and moths


----------



## Elad

seriously mods, move this back into the pictures section! this thread is dying a slow death now.

here is a lot of animal/nature pics ripped off reddit and imgur, always love looking at this stuff when I'm feeling down.


----------



## Elad

this is perfect


----------



## Mousey9




----------



## cosmicslop

The bee has pollen all over its face So cute :c


----------



## Sourdog

Autumn26 said:


>


 I like this one alot.


----------



## Szeth




----------



## W A N D E R L U S T

Oh Napoleon... :heart


----------



## Elad




----------



## orsomething

gifs, rather



















takes forever to load but omgomgomgomgomgggggggg


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Cyclonic

My dog this morning


----------



## Ladysoul




----------



## cmed

:]


----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## donzen

W A N D E R L U S T said:


>


Mother of cuteness :love2


----------



## seeking777

Not technically a pic, but it makes me feel pretty good. Self acceptance.


----------



## Citrine




----------



## Whatev




----------



## GlowBug23




----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## Strider579

Being my controversial self...... I present the f**kunicorn.










It has saved many people from a horrible, painful, knuckle induced facial injury.


----------



## Elad

i just need an excuse to post animals since i'm an enthusiast

my forte is dog


----------



## Neena101

This makes me happy when im down. It's not only a beautiful piece of artwork, but it reminds me that my hearts still beating, and as long as my heart is beating and im breathing, im not going to give up on my hopes and dreams.  









Theres also this brain one, reminds you that physiologically we're all the same <3









Artist is Fernando Vicente, and these pieces are from his anatomy collection  x


----------



## TooScaredToTry

Hellrazor said:


>


Remi Gaillard, lol


----------



## Gus954




----------



## Fruitcake

Elad said:


>


Do you ever go look at ducklings? That is one of my coping things for depression and there are soo many atm. I went to the park the other day and there were at least 39 ducklings there it was insane. I've never seen that many ducklings in a little area. Someone was feeding them bread and next to the sparrows the ducklings look so weird because they're a bit bigger than the sparrows even though they're babies, and they look like fluffy raptors so I don't know how the sparrows aren't scared by that because to people it'd be like if we were just having a picnic and a swarm of couch-sized baby gorillas sprints up like raptors and starts stealing our sandwiches and then sprints off again, it'd be confusing and horrifying.

Also, cygnets can recognise you and become friendly if you feed them grass every couple of days. I was feeding some at the lagoon and they let me pat them a few times... well at least I patted them when they were distracted. They are super soft and their chirps are so happy sounding and it's awesome to watch them grow up and get fuzzy mohawks when their feathers start growing in. Idk, when you're fairly disconnected from people it can be so nice to have cute little animals rushing straight over when they see you and being able to make them so happy.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

*I find peace in a Zombie Apocalypse*


----------



## Elad

Fruitcake said:


> Do you ever go look at ducklings? That is one of my coping things for depression and there are soo many atm. I went to the park the other day and there were at least 39 ducklings there it was insane. I've never seen that many ducklings in a little area. Someone was feeding them bread and next to the sparrows the ducklings look so weird because they're a bit bigger than the sparrows even though they're babies, and they look like fluffy raptors so I don't know how the sparrows aren't scared by that because to people it'd be like if we were just having a picnic and a swarm of couch-sized baby gorillas sprints up like raptors and starts stealing our sandwiches and then sprints off again, it'd be confusing and horrifying.
> 
> Also, cygnets can recognise you and become friendly if you feed them grass every couple of days. I was feeding some at the lagoon and they let me pat them a few times... well at least I patted them when they were distracted. They are super soft and their chirps are so happy sounding and it's awesome to watch them grow up and get fuzzy mohawks when their feathers start growing in. Idk, when you're fairly disconnected from people it can be so nice to have cute little animals rushing straight over when they see you and being able to make them so happy.
> 
> http://pixdaus.com/files/items/pics/3/39/570339_1ac9ed1eaea3d7e0122ab954b6cfda78_large.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/15/cc/c1/15ccc16a83a9b0ce9f2b4a3593c74dda.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5596/14207299559_495aff196a_z.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> sometimes, its quite easy since i live right on the avon river, often have to stop to car to let them cross the road and such. they are beautiful creatures and the way they all huddle around their mothers is precious. i think those comparisons are horrible because, firstly, they dont have the claws/teeth to rip people to shreds and secondly, they dont have the jacked gorilla arms and "i'm going to rip your dick off while your whole family watches" mentality to assert dominance (maybe that was chimps?) i think pomeranian pups with perms, two skinny chicken hind legs and a cute beak is more like it, in which case the terror will be replaced with petting and babytalk.
> 
> i think animals in general are a great coping mechanism, at least for me. an easy way to calm my mind and just smile enjoying them doing what it is they do, similar to little kids i guess. havent seen as many swans, but i've heard they're kinda dicks anyway.
> 
> in the spirit of ducklings
> 
> [MEDIA=youtube]0bnkcsIKUDg[/MEDIA]
> 
> [img]https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5592/14930641429_0a47fcb65b_z.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^can see the soul in his eyes


----------



## cosmicslop

Traveling with a dog on this planet in all its natural glory away from the stress of other people is all I can really ask for in life.


----------



## catcharay

Cute pups


----------



## Elad

i didnt know these were a thing but they make me happy


----------



## herk




----------



## Fruitcake

Kitty.


----------



## Elad

not a pic but it is really good


----------



## LolaViola

Cats are so beautiful to me. I love them. I miss my cat Kimono. Cat pics always make me feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Elad

reddit is still good for some things

i dont know if this makes me necessarily feel better, but there are feels all the same, i cant even take it, its too much for my heart to handle

caption:

"My boy is fifteen years old, he is deaf partially sighted and arthritic. He still loves yoghurt and is the most adorable OAP of the doggy world in my eyes!"


----------



## feels

I want a Pug in my life so much.


----------



## herk




----------



## Arbre

feels said:


> I want a Pug in my life so much.


When I was looking for a dog my family (not totally serious) told me to get this pug puppy because they thought it was cute and it had the same birth date as me. Pugs are cute as puppies but they're probably the opposite of the kind of dog for me. I ended up meeting a nice one at dog school too.


----------



## feels

Eggshell said:


> When I was looking for a dog my family (not totally serious) told me to get this pug puppy because they thought it was cute and it had the same birth date as me. Pugs are cute as puppies but they're probably the opposite of the kind of dog for me. I ended up meeting a nice one at dog school too.


I think Pugs get way cuter as they age. I mean, they're always adorable, but they look so sad and grumpy most of the time when they're older and I think it's fantastic. I'd like to adopt an older one in the near future. My dream is to one day have two Pugs, an English Bulldog, and a French Bulldog. Maybe more. I have a weak-spot for brachycephalic dogs. Boxers and Mastiffs are pretty great too.

I'm curious as to why a Pug doesn't suit you. I want to learn more about them. From the little I know, they seem to be the kind of dog that adapts to the owner's lifestyle pretty well. So, they can be really active and playful or more sedentary or whatever. The main downside I can come up with is all the health issues they're prone to. I'm gonna be spending a lot of money at the vet considering the type of dogs I like.

What kind of doggy did you end up with?

Also, I'm gonna leave this here cause I think it's the best:


----------



## feels

Eggshell said:


> I like all dogs but I might get bored if I had a smaller dog that was more carefree and just kind of there. I think I like dogs that might be more challenging, like dogs that were bred to work all day such as the German Shepherd, Belgian Malinois, Australian Shepherd, etc. They make me go out more and give me more motivation. I ended up getting a German Shepherd.


Ah, I getcha. I think a dog like that would do me a lot of good too. It would be a really nice change and it's probably something I should consider. I'm not an extremely active person. I mean, I love just getting outside and going for walks around town, but I never go out for the sole purpose of exercising. I guess I'd just be worried I wouldn't be up to the challenge of keeping up with a dog that needed such an active lifestyle. I don't want my dog to be unhappy at all, especially because of me. But, either way, I definitely don't want any dog I have to just laze around all day. I wanna take those little munchkins everywhere.


----------



## catcharay




----------



## Stilla




----------



## RelinquishedHell

catcharay said:


>


Rottweiler puppies are the best. Especially when they keep moving those little brown eyebrows up and down as they give you the puppy eyes.


----------



## orsomething

plase i need chubby puppies in my life


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## Elad




----------



## Stilla




----------



## Pseudo Lone Wolf

The brutality in this fight might make you sick


----------



## Whatev




----------



## Nicole G

^ that is too cute


----------



## cosmicslop

Those places are around where I live. You know what, those pics don't make me feel better because it makes feel bad for not going outside and seeing it. Still tho. Just look at that.

edit:


----------



## AlwaysImagining

Basically everything here lol.


----------



## Whatev




----------



## AlwaysImagining

Awww that's adorable!!


----------



## Fruitcake




----------



## Nicole G

^ so adorable


----------



## Perkins




----------



## Ellethwyn




----------



## Ellethwyn




----------



## ShatteredGlass

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> ​


that last one tho


----------



## Nicole G

Love the animal pictures in this thread!


----------



## Fat Man

I want'em all >:-D


----------



## catcharay

This otter make you feel better
ahhh Im procrastinating so much lately


----------



## Nicole G

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I want'em all >:-D


Yummy!!


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

As you can see I'm a destined crazy cat lady.


----------



## burningpile

The sign says "Ural Hamster" like it is some amazing animal from the mountains, lol. He looks miserable.


----------



## Ellethwyn




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## slowlyimproving

catcharay said:


> This otter make you feel better
> ahhh Im procrastinating so much lately


I love sea otters!


----------



## catcharay

<3


----------



## Whatev




----------



## Elad




----------



## kivi




----------



## Bawsome

http://imgur.com/JKLS0


----------



## AlwaysImagining

Bawsome said:


> http://imgur.com/JKLS0


Those are very cool and cute thanks ^_^


----------



## brothersport

this Patti gif gets me everytime


----------



## 7th.Streeter

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> ​


Lol , what if up w/ the excessive use of Nigel thornberry's face lol


----------



## akari




----------



## papaSmurf




----------



## scubadiver007

willwb10 said:


> Nice pics!


Good contender for a 1000 piece jigsaw puzzle


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I understand this cat.


----------



## Perkins




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## NerdlySquared




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My favorite animal, besides sea creatures and cats.


----------



## doe deer




----------



## johawN88

this cracks me up evertime I look at this. so me.


----------



## tehuti88

Kevin001 said:


>


I could use that right now. :crying:


----------



## mattmc




----------



## Kevin001

tehuti88 said:


> I could use that right now. :crying:


You ok?

:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

This made me happy when I saw this.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Fun Spirit

A happy sun face.


----------



## HazelRay

0


----------



## BartCraft

Amazing pictures!!!


----------



## stellabelly

I love all the images, every image tell something different colors of life from technology to happiest moments to funny moments and helps to reclaim the true peace of mind. The Word "WOW" automatically comes out...


----------



## cafune

i am the necromancer.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











* *


----------

